# Quick clomid question



## Mrs R

Hi girls

I'm having my tracking scan in the morning, CD12. I've been on clomid 150mg this month, CD1-5. Just wondering what I should expect on the higher dose, am i likely to have more follicles or less, bigger follicles?

I usually ov later than CD14 so would this dose make earlier ov more likely?

Any advice appreciated, just want to know what to expect

:hug:


----------



## Omi

Im no expert, all i know is that the earlier you take the clomid the more follicles/eggs you get. The higher dose , i would suspect means that you didnt ov at a lower dose so a bigger dose is needed for the same effect to take place as on a lower one.

Usually, you are supposed to ov 5-9 days after the last pill- however, clomid is notorious in delaying ov so ov later than this is totally normal too..

Someone who is more knowledgeble might chime in..but this is all i know :)

Good luck, chicken!


----------



## Trying4ever

Hey Mrs R, how did your cd12 scan go? I'm also on my 4th round of clomid and I have really high hopes this month...the wierd thing is I never feel ovulatory pains. 

How were your follicles at 150mg clomid? Any better?


----------



## Mrs R

Scan went well, had a 13mm follicle and FS told me it's still a little early for ov and to give it 3 or 4 more days.

I thought I would have had more follies, or at least a bigger one but FS told me that this is fine as she doesn't want the follicles to be too big too soon. Everything else such as lining looked good so Im happy.

I'm starting to see a pattern emerging in that I tend to ov a few days later than FS expects so I'll know to cover all bases this month.

Fingers crossed for us ...... 4th time lucky!


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi ladies, sorry to butt in! I'm on 4th round of 50g clomid this month and have just ovulated today, well I had the injection after the tracking scan and felt the ovulation pain, but I'm still a bit confused by why I'm having the shots and what size the follicles are supposed to be to release a good egg? 

I went on D12 for my scan and there was one follicle on my left side measuring 14mm, one on the right measuring 13mm, went back yesterday morning and the left one had grown to 17.5mm so they told me to come back this morning to have the HCG shot, thing is I have been ovulating with just the clomid anyway, and as I've been having this pain all day, chances are I've ovulated without needing the injection? 

I just don't know if all this tracking and constant thinking about it is adding to the stress! sorry for waffling but I'm having one of those days where I'm trying to be positive, but wondering if it'll just result in a :bfn: again! Plus I've felt like I'm getting cystitis all day! 

Hope it is 4th time lucky for us!

:hug:


----------



## Trying4ever

hey jessica I'm also on 4th round of clomid! I'm exactly like you....not sure why get the hcg.....last month i went too early and like you the follicle wasnt quite ready and then when i went back 3 days later it wasnt there so we think i ovulated myself....so mayb the hcg is just to make sure you ovulate? but you have a good point...what if its interfering more?!


----------



## Vici

Jessica0901 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry to butt in! I'm on 4th round of 50g clomid this month and have just ovulated today, well I had the injection after the tracking scan and felt the ovulation pain, but I'm still a bit confused by why I'm having the shots and what size the follicles are supposed to be to release a good egg?
> 
> I went on D12 for my scan and there was one follicle on my left side measuring 14mm, one on the right measuring 13mm, went back yesterday morning and the left one had grown to 17.5mm so they told me to come back this morning to have the HCG shot, thing is I have been ovulating with just the clomid anyway, and as I've been having this pain all day, chances are I've ovulated without needing the injection?
> 
> I just don't know if all this tracking and constant thinking about it is adding to the stress! sorry for waffling but I'm having one of those days where I'm trying to be positive, but wondering if it'll just result in a :bfn: again! Plus I've felt like I'm getting cystitis all day!
> 
> Hope it is 4th time lucky for us!
> 
> :hug:

Hi hun, I had exactly the same treatment as you :) I had to have 1-4 follicles at 18 - 24mm before I got my shot (month 1 - 1 at 18mm and month 2 - 1 at 16mm and 1 at 20mm) The reason they have asked you to go back is to give that follie a bit more growing time, but, there is def every chance the clomid has done its job for you and you OVd on your own (alot of people don't get scans or HCG so this is far from abnormal!). When you go for the shot today, they will prob just check your follie and make sure its not popped all on its own, if not then the shot will make you OV 24-36 hours later :D Happy BDing :D

And don't forget, if you do have the shot, make sure you don't test early as the HCG in your system could give you a false +ive :)


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi girls,

i have jsut finished my 6th cycle of clomid, 150 day 2-6.........this cycle a bit different, as changed doctors and now see someone at a fertility clinic. this cycle i was finally told i would have my follicles tracked and was offered to take HCG shot (pregnyl) i was estatic to hear this option offered to me, as i have not had my follicles tracked with all my previous 5 rounds, had scans but no tracking, guess it was down to being referered to a consultant that was not very good, very frustrating but you live and learn

as mentioned i am now with a fertility expert and is very good.

i had my follicles tracked yesterday (thursday) cd12 i only had one good follicle on my left overy measuring 13mm my lining was about 5 (was told a bit thin but still time to grow)

i did have about 10 other follicles on each ovary but none were bigger than 8mm quite dissapointing

i thought i was going to go back tomorrow to have another scan but got a call today to say leave it till monday to have scan again, shame really as i would have liked to have know how much they have grown (fingers crossed) oh well....

hopefully monday will bring good news and i can give myself the trigger shot.....i just really pray this month brings good news, i have never shown that i have ovulated on my 21 blood work, or maybe i just ovulated later, i dont know...........

just thought i would share my story with you, and i pray, hope and wish that we all have happy endings very very soon xx

It would be good to keep this thread going if anyone would like? as i have found it hard to find others who are doing the same and to keep each other positive, its nice to talk to people who are in the same postion xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi again girls, thanks for the replies, since having the shot, I've had what I thought was Ovulation pain, but its never lasted this long before, and seems worse today! its even painful to walk! I posted another thread to see if anyone else has experienced the same thing, its just very odd and so uncomfortable! fingers crossed that this difference in my cycle means somethings happening in there! 

Hope you're all doing well! baby dust to everyone! 

x

:hug:


----------



## Tory123

Hi

On answering the question why are we given the HCG. I asked the consultant why am I given the shot when they know I ovulate. He siad it is to give a time table when to:sex: so there is no guess work. I do worry about having strong drugs unnecessary but they are meant to be the experts.


----------



## Mrs R

I'm on round 4 of clomid and even though I am not oving regularly, I'm not being offered any trigger shots.
The follicles are there at the scan on CD 12, but they are not released when the FS expects. If I don't get the result Im hoping for this month, I'm gonna start asking some questions and making some demands.
I'm no further on than I was 7 months ago when I find started attending the fertility clinic : (


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Ladies, well since my last post yesterday, the pain got so bad I was doubled over in agony, so much so my DH forced me to go to A&E to get checked out, I was there 4 hours in total, only for them to give me a pain killer (which by that time I welcomed!) and sent me home, they didn't even do a scan, as because of what I'm taking and the fact that I had a scan on Wednesday, there was nothing to report there, that it could just be ovulation pain! well I'm not satisfied that it was, there was definitely something going on, I'm phoning the docs today to ask for a scan cos I just want to make sure nothings wrong. I think it could be hyperstilmulation after the HCG shot, you'd think they'd want to monitor you carefully not just send you home! 

Mrs R I'd advise you continue with the scans, and ask them about the shots as at least you can pin point when you would ovulate, but just be careful, and if you notice anything different like pain after the injection, make sure you get it checked out! 

I'm so tempted to just have a month off clomid and not even go for the scans this month, but am concerned I won't ovulate on my own. I'm just so fed up with it all, I think I need a break! 

x


----------



## hopeandfaith

wow Jessica, seems like you have been through the mill, i cannot believe they didnt scan you, thats really terrible, Hopefully you will get your scan to check everything is okay and for piece of mind, let me know how you get on hun.

Mrs R.....the only reason i got offered the trigger shot, was probably due to luck than anything. 

When i had my last appointment, i said to my consultant are you going to track my follicles seeing as i have just had chlomid? (would you believe i had to ask if this was going to be done) with that she said oh, yes ok, and something must have triggered in her mind, as follicle tracking can go along side a trigger shot, with that she then said, let me give a prescription for the injection..... i sat there gobsmacked i could not believe i had to be asked to be monitored to track follicles and if it wasnt for me asking if she was going to do this, it would not have made her thought about the trigger shot...... so frustrating.

Do you have private health care or are you doing this on the NHS? 

Becasuse i am covered under my private health care, i tend to demand things and throw in, 'well i am paying for it,' however you also pay your national insurance so in retrospect you are paying for it through the NHS, sorry to be so harsh but i get so angry when consultants dont offer what you are entitled to.

oh actually i have just thought........ you may not even live in England, therefore your health care may differ from ours, sorry.

Update on me - 

i was told on Friday to have a scan on monday, but by the time i phoned my fertility department back they had gone, so i thought how i am supposed to have a scan on monday without them booking me in.... so i basically took the balls by the horn and phoned up the scanning department and booked my self in, lucky i did as i am still waiting for someone to call me back to arrange a scan grrrrr.

anyway had my scan today, my one follicle that was 13mm on thursday has grown to 22mm i was pleased with that, but dissheartned others have not grown, so hopefully this one follcile with be my miricle this month (praying)

i asked how my lining was doing, i was told it was still thin at 5.5.......

again i decided to take control of the situation and when i took my follcile tracking to the fertility department to be reviewed i asked if i could have some progesterone aid to help increase the thickness of my lining. (why i had to ask for this, and not be offered it from a qualified professional, i have no idea)

they should have known from my previous scan that the lining was thin and advised me to take some suppliments.

anyway the nurse has taken what i have said on board and will ask the Doctor, i will find out tonight what my next step is.... to take the shot, to wait, to take progesterone!!!!

Like you Mrs R up untill now i was in the same place as i was nearly a year ago and if it wasnt for me, stamping my feet, asking (demandin) for tracking, progesterone, trigger shots etc, who knows where i would be right now.

i guess to the consultants we are all just a number, and you yourself and no one else can shout out your number the loudest - which in my case, got me a tiny, tiny bit further down the line.........

i aslo guess if it wasnt for my hours upon hours of research i would not have been any the wiser to ask about trigger shots, tracking, progesterone suppliments etc.

And with all due respect i really shouldnt have to, that is what i thought the job/roel of the proffessional was for,,,,, clearly i have been proved wrong, but i am gald i found out sooner rather than later.

i am anxious about taking the trigger shot, just holding out now, having to wait to be told when to take it, i just dont want to get my hopes up but also hope i dont experience what jessica did as that must have been awful (hope your feeling better now)

sorry to go, just thought my info might help you.

Stay strong and i am here if anyone has any questions or just someone to chat to and to help along the way xx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

thanks so much hopeandfaith, I feel better, but have still not had a scan, the doctor examined me today and said my abdomen would feel distended (whatever that means) if there was anything still causing me problems and that it was probably a ruptured cyst which can happen around ovulation- yeah great, thanks for that, they are just totally unsympathetic! 

I agree you shouldn't have to ask for things, but it seems like unless you put up a bit of a fight you don't get anywhere! The pain has subsided, but there is still a bit of an ache there, just hope I feel better by saturday as I'm going away for a week to try and relax! Although I'll probably get AF :witch: on holiday knowing my luck this month! 

Let me know how you get on hopeandfaith, and you know I'm having acupuncture which can help people going through fertility treatment, it increases the blood flow, and this time, my lining was just right at 8 (although my dominant follicle was only 17.5mm, maybe when I had the injection it had grown to 18 or 19 but I've not had one at 20mm+ yet!) so maybe the acupuncture has helped my lining get thicker, who knows, but might be worth exploring all the options?

Keep in touch ladies
xx

:hug:


----------



## Mrs R

Hi hopeandfaith, the NHS works the same here as in England -crap as ever lol

I have some of my appointments privately and some on the NHS, but the consultant reviews are few and far between. My next one prob won't be til August after my 6th round of clomid and they won't review my treatment til then, even though it's clearly not working.

One thing I can't complain about is my lining, it's always quite thick - it's usually around 1cm on CD12, even though my follicles usually aren't that big by then - 13 mm the last time. It seems that we can't get thick lining and big follicles together - that's our problem!!


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey jessica,

i am glad you are feeling better and thank you for the accupuncture infomration, i have read up about this and if all fails this month i will look into it for next month.

What chlomid cycle are you on now? am i right in thinking you are in your two week wait now? seeing as you had all your shots? have you always, on all your chlomid cycles had the tablets then just 1 HCG shot (what shot is it you take)- just trying to see what meds you take and if we are the same? have you ever ovulated on the shot?

A break away will be nice, i would love to do the same, but with so much going on i would rather be around for scans, shots, feed back etc. i hope you have a lovely time. are you in England? or else where?

ok my update - 

i had a call from the fertility centre yesterday to tell me to take the shot that night, as my follicle was 22mm, i was literally shaking on the phone, i had never been at a stage like this before. i was told they would not give me anything to increase lining as they say it will grow once shot is taken.

having got the injections at home already, i started to panic thinking am i going to inject it right etc, so i rang the fertility centre and my nurse was happy for me to come up and let her do it, i was so happy.

So last night i had the injection, stung a little but nothing as bad as i thought it would be! she then told me i would definitley ovulate within 72 hours. yea i tought ill believe it when i see it 

So we did the bd last night! and got told to again on wednesday, bit concerned by leaving a day in between, but i guess it has to do with good sperm quality!

Around 10am this morning i decided to do an ovulation test on a stick and to my shock it was positive already which means i am due to ovulate. 

In nearly over a year after many, many poas with ovulation tests i have never seen a positive result so you can imagine my delight, that something finally was working.

My only frustration is, that i am so gutted that i was not put on the trigger shot (pregnyl) sooner, as i said to my husband last night, why give me 6 rounds of chlomid when clearly they are not making me ovulate - only then to take one trigger host and *bang* it did make me ovulate, or going to!

why do these doctors put us through all of this. ok i understand you have to try certain things but surely they should only keep you chlomid for like 3 months max then move you on.

i could have saved so much time - but i guess if i had come to my current FS straight away instead of the gyny doctor who put me on 6 cycles of chlomid, maybe things would have gone quicker. if i had known about the fertility centre i am at now or was advised by my GP (knowing i had private health care) maybe things would be different, but there is no point in crying over spilt milk i guess.

Sorry raging on there a bit, but it is so annoying.

anyway......... i guess i will know on friday if i have definitley ovulated as i have a 21 day blood test. so nervous, i just hope the levels are high,my previous one was only 2.1, so, so low!

i have been told to do a HPT in 14 days.

when in the FS office last night i asked my nurse god forbid this cycle doesnt work, what are my options after.

She told me that they will not give me any chlomid as i have had 6 cycles and that is enough for now (should not have anymore than 12 in a lifetime)

i was told there are other injections i can take weekly and then the HCG shot. this made me feel a bit better as i was concerned of next steps.

i did forget to ask the cost of these injections, i am not sure if they are going to be more expensive. as i was shocked to know the prenyl hcg shot was only £16

I have my NHS appointment tomorrow been waiting a month for this, so will see what they suggest tomorrow, probably IUI hopefully we wont need it. but i wanted to cover all angles.


Mrs R you really should ask about the trigger HCG shot, why dont you phone them today and see what they say, no harm in asking hun.

keep in touch ladies and stay strong. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hopeandfaith, so pleased for you that you had the shot and I think you'll definitely have ovulated this month so fingers crossed for you! 

well I woke up in the night to discover the cystitis had come back! great! I've been off work again this morning and am just about to go to the docs to pick up another perscription! I have a consultation with my FS tomorrow thank goodness so am going to bombard him with questions! Just hope this infection isn't linked to the possible ruptured cyst, just typical its all come at once! feeling so fed up today and really don't think I'll have conceived this month, my period is due next week while we're away, oh joy! 
I'm currently on cycle 4 of clomid, the first 2 I just had the day 21 tests to see if I ovulated, (which I did) then when I changed FS, he put me down for the scans and HCG injection, so this would have been my second, I have another cycle with the scans and injections, then one last cycle just on clomid, after which if I'm not pregnant, I suppose I have to have a break off clomid then see about going back on it. I suppose I'll be concerned I might not ovulate without the clomid, but Im going to continue with the acupuncture and see if that helps. I hope whatever is going on with me at the moment clears up! I really need a break and don't want to cancel the holiday! but I can't go away if there's still something wrong! 

Anyway, hope you're all ok, I'll try and log on again later and let you know how I get on. 

Take care :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi ya Jessica, i am so sorry to hear what you are having to cope with, its hard enough to be coping with the fertility side of things let alone cysts and cysitus. 

i so hope you get to still go away i am sure you will and hopefully time to relax and destress dont think people realise what we put ourselfs through!

So i went to My NHS appointment today and saw the FS there for the first time.

he was really nice and first question he asked was "why have i been on 6 cycles of chlomid, was i scanned was eggs looked at etc etc, when i responded no to all questions and the gyny just kept giving me the tablets, the horror on his face was unbelieveable. (finally someone who agrees with the stupidity of my old gyny)

i asked him if chlomid can affect the linning of the uterus, he said yes it does, with that i just started crying, i think all my anger and frutration from being given wrong infomration not being tracked etc etc i just broke down (first time i have done this in fromt of a doctor)

he was really nice and conforting and he said we have to move on from what you have been through and we need to get you pregnant. 

what made me laugh was the the gyny i first saw actually also works on the NHS and he knows her, i dont know how these doctors get away with things.

he just replied i cant comment (clearly he agrees with me) he said what you have to remember is gynys arent Fertility specialists, so i replied then why are they allowed to get away with things and waste womens time, i told him i could have been so further along the line by now.

again he agreed with me. and basically could not slag the gyny off even though i could tell he wanted to.

So anyway after the tears stopped i could told i coul either pay for a new medicine which is not available on the NHS and is like a stronger form of chlomid! the only way to get this is to pay him privately...............i point blank said i do not want to take any more chlomid or anything like it as i feel it has already thinned my linning and too much of it is not good.

with this he said so how do you feel about IUI hoooooooooorahhhhh of course i said yes straight away. (hopefully i wont need it mind you as still hoping for ood news htis month after my trigger shot)

Where i thought there would be a big waiting list for this, it seem not! we have a class on the 15th to be taught how to do the injections and then can start straight after.

i was really shocked i thought we would have to wait for ages. i am still going to be asked to be put on the IVF waiting list, not sure if they will do this, until they know IUI is not successful - but i can only ask - to cover all angles!

the other thing the FS said is there is no point in testing just on day 21 to see if a woman has ovulated, its like waiting for a train that could have come and gone and you have missed it but it has passed through, er isnt this what i have been saying to every doctor i see ( so annoying)

Jessica i do hope you are holding up okay, please let me know how your appointment goes, ido hoope it is good news hunny and that you are able to go away. are you in UK by the way.

Have you asked your doctor about IUI maybe you could ask about this and learn from what i have been through to help you get further down line quicker instead of having to go through rounds of chlomid when clearly its not working - i think you need to ask hun.

i look forward to hearing back from you soon, sending a big hug xxx stay strong

MRS R how you getting on, how are things x


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Hopeandfaith, I'm glad to say they finally did the scan and there was nothing to report! I said what could possibly have caused all that pain and they think it was just over stimulation of my ovary! I told them I didn't really know why I was having the injection anyway as I ovulated before with just the clomid, so now they say I can either have a month off completely and see if I ovulate on my own, or try with just the clomid next month, I'm still hopeful we may get pregnant this cycle (AF is due in a week) but after all the stress and problems this week, its unlikely! 

Anyway I'm off to Spain tomorrow ( I live in Lancashire by the way) and I'm going to completely relax for a week! I have my fingers crossed for you that it will work this cycle for you! but if it doesn't at least you know you can try again and you probably at least feel more positive that things are moving quicker now you don't have to wait ages for IUI! I may ask about that myself, have a consulation late July if I'm not pregnant by then, I'l ask about it. 

Stay in touch and thanks so much for your messages! 

xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Jessica

not sure if you will get this before you go away. wow wish i was heading to spain right now.

im glad there was nothing too serious from your scan but i guess for piece of mind you needed to make sure nothing un towards was happening.

i wont ask loads of questions now with your treatment  ill catch up with you when you get back.

think we could nearly be cyclye buddies if i am correct.i had my 21 day blood tests so will see on monday what the results were, fingers crossed x

i hope you have or had a fantastic holiday and you got to chill out and breathe for a while.

speak to you when you are back hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Hopeandfaith, got back today, had a lovely relaxing break, just what we needed, but unfortunately :witch: arrived last night, although I'm not really surprised after the stress we had before we went away! I've decided to have a break from clomid this month and not chart or anything, just to see if I can ovulate on my own. I'm still going to go for the acupuncture, but I think I'll just get back on the clomid next month and have another couple of trys. If not I think we'll be going down the IUI route too! Did you get your bloods on Monday? Hope you're doing good catch up soon hun.

xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya Jessica, welcome back, how was your holiday, was it a nice break, what was the weather like?

funny really as i was thinking about you today and you left a message, spooky lol

sorry to hear Af arrived its not easy as i am sure you know, at least it didnt arrive on hols :hugs: sending a big hug and you must stay positive xx

yes its a good thing to take time off chlomid as its not good on the linning, you never know your next cycle might be your lucky one, off the meds, this happend with loads of people

I cant rememeber what i told regards to me, well i basically had the Pregnyl triggershot on the 8th i had bloods done on day 21 and came back that i had ovulated, 30.9, i was over the moon that i had ovulated, first time since september, although i was a bit concerned the level was low, but other girls have assured me that it was a good level.

so clearly the chlomid doesnt work for me but the HCG trigger shot (pregnyl) does, just wish i knew this months ago. i even had average size follciles. its so frustrating.

anyway the same week i had my NHS appointment and the doctor said to go for IUI, we then had to go and book in for classes, which i went to last monday, very strange sitting around a table with ten other couples learning how to inject yourself, very surreal.

i am hoping i dont have to use them as still holding out for good news this month, this has been my first real 2ww and its been really hard, i am due to test tomorrow but think i will wait till wednesday as i am still not entirely sure when i ovulated could be any where from the 8th-10th.

i stupidly caved in and took one on friday and on saturday, but not suprisingly it was negative, i cried all morning on saturday and had a really low day.

i am not feeling to positive about getting BFP as i have had no symptoms etc, but i know i need to stay positive, all i know is i have not stopped eating and i know this is proabably comfort eating, but its got to stop!!!

i amnot sure if i have asked you, if you are doing your treatement, privately or on the NHS?

so to recap really, i have IUI injections by my bed and HPT in my bathroom cabinet!!!!!!

really glad to have you back, as you can see, this thread seems to have gone quiet 

it was nice to get a message from you x

please stay strong and remember to BD every 2-3 days this cycle as you just never know. chlomid can also make CM hostile so preseed is really good, again not sure if we have spoke about this lol

good luck with your acupuncture, you are braver than me, but i guess i would try anything, such as the disgusting angus cactus i have been taking all month.

stay in touch hun and keep positive (funny really, if only we listened to our own advice)

:hug:

xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi again! Holiday was lovely so hot! so good to hear from you! That level is good, pretty much anything over 15 I think means you ovulated, and anything over 20 is good, so I have my fingers crossed for you! I'm so sorry you've had a bad day, I totally understand the disappointment! you know the funny thing when I was at the hospital and they did all the blood tests etc when they were checking what was wrong with me, they said your pregnancy test is positive, and I explained it was the HCG shot still in my system! It would have been so nice that my first :bfp: was not a false positive! 
When I was on holiday, during the last night, I had a dream, it was so real, that I got back and took a pregnancy test and it was positive, and I ran to tell my DH we'd done it, we'd finally got pregnant, and when I woke up, I can't tell you how disappointing to realise it was a dream! It must have been a deep sleep! AF came later that day :cry: 

Some people don't get symptoms straight away so there's still a chance you could be! How long is your cycle or are you not sure? I'm wondering if I'll ever have a clue anyway before testing cos I get really sore boobs a few days before my period, and a bit of spotting the day before, apparently these are also pregnancy symptoms! I guess everyone's different, a friend of mine didn't know until she was 4 days late and took a test as she had no symptoms! 

Anyway, I do hope you get your BFP, but try not to despair if its not your month this month (harder said than done I know) but at least you have the IUI next time, there's always another chance round the corner, that's how I'm trying to see things, its just hard when the :witch: comes round! Let me know how you get on hun and stay strong, if it is good news you'll have to let me know! Its always good to hear positive stories when you're feeling down, from people who've been TTC for a while and finally get their :bfp:! It will happen for us I'm sure, we just have to wait a little longer than some! I'm sure we'll appreciate our bundles even more when they do arrive! 

Take care and catch up soon xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you,

really glad you had a great holiday and weather was good. looks like you bought some back for us lol

i have had many dreams like that myself, cant wait for the day when it is real!!!

my cycles are all over the place, i am on day 32 at the moment, but have been known to have 45 day cycles!!!!

thank you so much for your encouraging words, it helps, just having a really hard couple of days - hopefully it will pass soon.

i will be sure to let you know any news, but like i said i am not getting my hopes up hun.

is your treatment private or NHS hun ?

hope you are okay and speak to you latter sweetie xxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun, my cycles were like that before I went on clomid, and then they came down to every 30 days first two cycles, since starting the acupuncture, they've been 28 days for the first time in my life I think! We're on the NHS, how about you? Can't remember if you said where abouts you are in the UK? 

A girl at work has just had her baby 7 weeks early, so bit of a shock, but to be honest, (and I know this sounds selfish) its been so hard seeing her grow every day and hear her talk about her pregnancy, no one knows that I am trying to get pregnant or have been for 18 months now, so I have to admit I was jealous when she announced she was after only being married for 6 months, does that sound awful?! I'm glad the baby is doing well, and I really am happy for her, but I can't help this jealous feeling either! Another girl on here has just announced she's pregnant and she was just about to start clomid. I know I just have to be patient, I'm sure it will happen one day, just want it to be soon! 

Anyway, enough of the rant, glad I can off load on here, and its really good to get a message from you, think we're both going through the same emotions at the moment! 

Take care and stay positive :hugs:
speak to you soon 

xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya

i know exactly how you feel hun Re; girl at work, you are only human and no its not awful at all, so dont you dare worry about that, its just emotions all over the place.

I live in essex hun. Has your Doctor mentioned IUI to you at all, i was lucky enough to miss out all the waiting game with NHS as did the chlomid privately, i know how long the waits can be sometimes with the NHS. 

yea i think we are in the same boat at the mo, emotions wise, its not good, but like i say hope it passes.

my best friend is is 3 months pregnant and i have seen her once since she told me at a kiddies party, we used to see each other every weekend - it hurts, she has asked me what is wrong but i said nothing its fine, she knew i had the lap and dye back in april but since then she has not asked me how i am, everything ok etc. so i am a bit upset with her, yes i know she is excited about her second baby but she can not be that self absorbed to not realise i maybe having some problems!

its not something i can stress over, yes i miss her, but i need to keep stress levels down as well. maybe she doesnt have a clue and i am being too hard, well deep down i dont think she can be that clueless!!

i dont know how i am going to feel when her baby arrives i so want to be apart of things but i just cant - selfish, yea probably but i cant help how i feel.

anyway gonna stop ranting on.

when you back to see the doctor hun?

xx

funny enough i just got a letter from my NHS hospital giving me an appointment for December 2009!!!!! what the hell is that all about.


----------



## hopeandfaith

oh forgot to ask, can you tell me what happens during accupuncture, please


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun, its so weird that's kind of happened with one of my best friends, we used to do everything together, even got married in the same month! But I don't see her much anymore since she's had two kids, the first one I was really surprised and happy for her, as we weren't trying then but when we started thinking something was up, I just felt distant from her, then she announced she was pregnant again when she knew we were having all the tests and I felt so down, why was it happening so easily for her, crazy emotions hey? She has 2 beautiful girls and I'm Godmother to one of them but I tend to see my friends who don't have children more! just find it hard so I know exactly what you mean. I think sometimes people just don't realise they're being insensitive! 

I had another acupuncture session the other day actually, I usually have one every week or week and a half, first one she took down my history, asked about my diet, my exercise, my periods etc. and I had a few needles in my legs and arms. Sometimes they're not where you'd think! Depending on the time of the month, she either focuses on my blood flow, or my "chi" as they call it, whichever points need working, I sometimes have a couple in my feet, but usually legs and arms. When she inserts the needles its quite quick, you can feel it, but its a strange sensation, more like a dull ache initially, then she leaves me for about 20 minutes to just relax and I can't feel a thing, sometimes one or two can feel a little like pins and needles? but thats it really. It might not be for everyone, but I swear it was the only thing that got rid of the pain the other week. It has quite a high success rate for people trying to conceive and especially those going through IUI and IVF apparently, you could always look in to it? Not cheap but so far its been worth it! 

Back to the docs in July around 21st I think, so I'll see what my options are then. Good job you're going private if your appointment was December! Ridiculous! 

Have a good week and talk to you soon :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you

freeky, exactly the same as me, i am god mother too and i am so scared i wont be as close the next baby, i also feel guilty that i feel like i can only be truely happy for her when my miricle happens, how bad is that, and i dont want her to think 'oh your only happy not cause you are pregnant/had a baby' why does everything have to be so complicated.

i know that when my time comes hopefully we will be close again but again i feel guitly cause we should be close now and you cantjust not be close with a friend just cause you havent got what you want! i guess i need to start building some bridges, but i still state she has been insensitive, can you see i am going in circles here lol

acupuncture - wow not sure if i can cope with that! ill have to see.

you have any nice plans for the weekend hun.

i guess i should really test but so feel like AF is just around the corner........i just keep reading stories of how girls didnt have a bfp utill 20dpo or more or even never until they had a blood test.

guess i am clutching at staws xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my friend said when she had hers done they put needles in her stomachand just above pubic bone? i guess all are different, but i am not sure i can cope with having my stomach out like that lol


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello again! Well I'm going to Take That tomorrow so that should be amazing, and definitely no babies there! Although we do have the christening on sunday of my friend's second child, so no doubt there will be loads of people with babies/pregnant and asking when we're having one! Still I'm sure I can cope with one afternoon. 

What are you up to this weekend? How many DPO are you now? Maybe take a test over the weekend, its been a week since you last took one isn't it? I really have my fingers crossed for you, and I really won't be jealous! Ha! I think you deserve a bit of luck hun, we all do, so let me know if you do take one how you get on, and try not to get upset if you're not, you can always talk if you need to. :hugs:

xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey Jess

how you doing hunny?

xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hey you're back! missed you this week! although haven't been on as much either, having as much of a break as possible, but think I'm addicted to B&B! How was your weekend? Up to much this weekend? It's our 5 year wedding anniversary tomorrow, so going out for something to eat which will be nice.

Went to that christening last sunday and as expected, someone told me they were pregnant, a friend of a friend, I had a feeling someone would announce they were pregnant! Really hard to be happy for them, and I am, just fed up its not us! Still she said it's taken them 18 months and the month they didn't try, and she got another job, she fell pregnant! weird eh? Anyway how r u doing hun? Hope you're good catch up soon :hugs:

:hug:

xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey sweetie, 

lovely to hear from you again, and congratulations on your 5th anniversay, it goes by so quick huh!! oh how was take that, i bet it was amazing hun?

just typical of what happened at the christing, but i guess its bound to happen hey, but its done with now, hopefully there wont be a next time xx 

i am not too bad, AF showed up without me having to test again last friday had a pretty bad weekend, but i had to pull myself up for my DH sake.

we were invited to a BBQ of another friend who is pregnant, i decided to go, so my hubby didnt have to stare at my miserable face, i actually find it easier to be around this particular friend than the other one, as she knew i was having problems without me having to say anything, so its kind of easier and she is really good.

she sometimes asks if i want to talk and i can trust her which is a good thing.

Sunday night i started my IUI injections, it was a bit of a comedy act to be honest lol, my husband was doing the injections, and i kept saying, ok do it now, no stop, ok now, no wait lol this went on for sometime lol, it didnt hurt that night, but monday, and tuesday it stung, but bearable last night was okay too!

i went for my scan today i have one good follicle, measuring 13mm (cd 8) bit upset as i was hoping for more than one, but one is better than none. i go back monday to see if i am ready for shot and insemination (i actually cant believe i am going through this, and i am writing it, very strange)

i did notice that on my last cycle when taking chlomid my follicles did not measure 13mm until cd 12 i asked my nurse why, and she said the injections cook them faster. she even told me she had two girls in before me on iui on cd 8 and they were ready, and she thought i would be her lucky number 3 (grrr why did she tell me this)

anyway so thats my low down.

this weekend i am braving it and going to a bbq at the my best friends house the girl who is pregnant that i told you about.

i thought i better make the effort and break the ice as its not a nice feeling and i miss her. i guess i know that she is clueless but at least i know and can hopefully not hold it again her. i dont want to just be friends with her again when i get my miricle, that would not br right and i do miss her, so i am going to have to put my happy face on and be brave.

even if she asks now i dont think i would want her to know my issues as its a little bit too late, but i miss her so i have to do the right thing and be the better person.

anyway enough of me rambling on lol, what are you up to, or you still got an appoinment on the 21st hun xxx

looks like we have this thread all to ourselves lol xxx

stay in touch and if i dont speak to you have a FANTASTIC ANNIVERSAY xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, thanks for the message! We had a very nice anniversary thanks, and had a BBQ last night with some friends so really nice weekend. Take That was amazing last week too, nice to enjoy things without being reminded of what we're trying to do! 

Had a message this morning to say one of our friends had a little boy last night (her second) so thats another one! Still I just keep thinking well we're having a break this month try again next month. We basically have another 3 cycles of clomid, but maybe when we go for the appointment on 21st they'll talk through our other options.

Can't believe you've started your treatment kind of exciting huh? I have everything crossed for you, it would be different if you got your :bfp:, its strange how jealous other people getting pregnant can make you, but we're in a different situation, it would give so much hope to those who have been TTC for so long, and I think you deserve it! Don't worry too much about your follicle size although it is annoying when they say stuff about other women! I didn't know that the injections would make them grow that much quicker! I think I will ask about IUI at the appointment just to get information about it, and see what the waiting time is, but I read a thread on here about instead cups, so might give them a go next cycle, I'll try anything I think! 

Suppose I now just have to wait and see if I actually get AF this month at the right time, might be a longer cycle this time, not felt any ovulation pain this time, so chances are I'm not ovulating without the clomid, so feel a bit down about that, just annoying I don't work properly! ;) Anyway, hope tomorrow goes well and let me know how you get on! Take care hun and speak to you soon 
xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hellllooo

so glad you had a good anni, and take that sounds great, saw some pics of my friends who went, it looked amazing!

how many cycles of chlomid have you done now, (sorry if i keep repeating myself) i would really ask about IUI hun, just trying to get you ahead of the game, like i wish someone told me! your on the NHS yea?

well i went for my scan on monday to see how my follies were doing - the first one grew to 19mm so was really happy with that, and while i was looking at the screen i said, is that another one i can see on the left, my nurse laughed and said give me a minute lets just finish looking at your right side lol

and blow me down, from friday to monday i had grown another follicle measuring 16.9mm i was shocked as it was not there on friday and had grown so quickly, goes to prove how better the injections are hun xx

anyway my nurse said they obviously would like one folly but prefer two anymore they are not happy with, so i came out feeling a bit better, you get so used to bad news and when you get positive news you dont really know what to do with it.

anyhooo, my husband gave me the injection last night, which stung really bad, but i think this was because a)it had to be in the fridge and it was cold and b)it was done free hand not with a gun, my hubby felt so bad bless him.

so tomorrow i go in for the actual procedure and the nurse does it, so that makes me a bitmore relaxed as thought it would be some doctor i had never met!!

so i guess we will just wait and see, its so hard not to be too positive and its hard not to be negative, i didnt sleep a wink last night.

i said to my nurse its my mums birthday next month that would be a great present and she replied well we have to get you pregnant beofre i retired, i was like 'waht' your retiring and she said yes in december so we will get you pregnant by then.

she is such a saint my nurse and even people have wrote about her on websites - lets hope god hears her words, and mine for that matter.

speak to you soon hunni xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, that's really good news! sounds like the injections are much stronger! 

I finished cycle 4 of clomid last month, and obviously not taken it this month, so no idea when AF is due, but should be in about 11 or 12 days, but chances are my cycle will be longer as I don't think I ovulate without it. I actually have 3 more lots of tablets to take if I choose to, and so will ask the consultant what he thinks when I go and see him, but he probably sees so many couples, I'll probably have to ask myself about IUI! I sometimes wish I could go private, cos chances are if IUI is the next step, there'll be a long waiting list, but I think they have to offer this before offering IVF. I hope I don't have to go down that route if I'm honest, but at the end of the day will do anything to get my miracle! :baby:

Sometimes it seems so long off and so strange even, to think we're going to be parents, its exciting but scary at the same time don't you think?! I read somewhere the mind plays a big part in it, there was a woman who was trying for years without success, she went for hypnotherapyand they discovered she was subconsiously afraid of giving birth! a month after realising her fears and dealing with it, she fell pregnant! So weird. Anyway, enough of my rambling! Good luck for tomorrow, hope it all goes well! Let me know how you get on! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

He you

how are you?

well today was an experience, i wont go into detail but put it this way i can just about have a smear test so you can imagine what i was like today.

i kept teling my self to relax as not to hinder the procedure, even my lovely nurse said i was tense. but i think i am an individual case when it comes to things like this.

nurse said dh sperm definitly had a purpose and were great swimmer and put a large amount in me!

after the procedure i layed there for about 20mins, and was allowed to go, very sureal i tell you.

we went for a qucik bite to eat, then i came home and slept for 3 hours, i think i was mentaly and emotionaly drained.

so will just have to see.

will your cons scan you when on your chlomid hun?

well my theory is, ask you cons about iui cause if there is an option for it you could ask to go on the waiting list to save time.

with my hosp which is nhs i did not have to wait, went for classes the same week i got told i can go ahead and stated injections following week, so you never know hun, and it wont hurt to ask, if it wasnt me putting my self foward i wouldnt be wear i am now, i just know i wanted not to waste time.


it depends on your situation with regards to being put on iui or ivf, but please ask the question when you go, and even say if it hasnt worked so far what is saying it will and you are concerned as to what it may do to your lining hun.

i was also told you can not have more than 12 cycles of chlmoid in a life time, and also you have a right to say what treatment you want hun dont forget that.

if you google the following info it may help if there is a waiting list.........

i was told that the governement have bought in a protocole that anybody starting any treatment of what ever kind must start there treatment within (i think) 16 weeks from the date the decision was made.

i agree with you with scary but exciting bit of being parents, so close, but yet so far, i cant wait, for everything lol xx

sending hugs your way xx

just found this....

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-460553/500-000-wait-year-NHS-treatment.html

https://www.scotland.gov.uk/News/Releases/2009/01/27094922


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi sweets, how exciting about your procedure! So I take it you have to wait 2 weeks still before you can test? One question, so they deposit the sperm closer to the cervix than would through normal intercourse? Not really sure how it all works! But I'm definitely going to ask about it when I see him. Only a couple of weeks til the appointment. 

My DH actually said its been nice this month not trying, so I think he was feeling the pressure too. We'll be more ready now to try again properly next time, well if AF shows up anyway! Don't really want to be taking anything to bring it on in order to start the clomid again! But I'm still having the acupuncture so we'll just see. 

I'm going to stay with a friend in Swindon this weekend so looking forward to a girly weekend! Hope you have a good weekend and I'll catch up with you soon. 

Keepin my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello toot lol (that reminds me of that song in chitty chitty bang bang, toot sweets, toot sweets lol) 

they basically put one of those thigs in, like they do for a smear test and open up the neck of the cervic, this did hurt me but like i said this is just me!

she then injects the sperm, in our case 48 million of them lol the a very thin needle type thingy through the instrument they use for the smear

yes definitly ask your con.

i know what you mean when you say its nice not to be trying, it really does take the fun out of everything!!!! thanks heavens for pre seed is all i can say.

im slightly concerned today as i have had really bad pains all morning on both overies and i should have ovulated by this wednesday just gone, cause i took the trigger, just really worried i ovulated late, but i was assured i would def ov by wednesday, now i am worrying about this grrrrrrrrr

yes i have to wait 15 dpiui i cant begin to tell you how i am feeling i really cant hun.

i hope you have a wonderful girlie weekend hunny you relax and have a glass of vino for me xxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, had a lovely weekend thanks, although didn't quite manage to "not" think about babies as I met my friend's friend who is getting married in 3 weeks and is going to start TTC straight away, she was so excited bless her and was asking me me all sorts, I didn't want to put her off by telling her how difficult it is, but she wanted to know everything and you forget just how little you know when you first start TTC! She didn't know about ovulation, when to BD, about cycles at all really and I remember thinking I was pretty much clueless too! Now I feel I could write a book on it! lol! 

Anyway, it was lovely weekend, had lunch, went shopping, had a couple of glasses of wine - she said she was giving up alcohol all together after her wedding, I was thinking maybe I should too, then I thought, nah, a couple of glasses of wine won't hurt, most people who don't know they're pregnant have drunk until they find out so I'm not too concerned, its not like I'm going out getting p*ssed every night! 

Anyway, how's your weekend been? Do you normally get ovulation pain? cos this could be something different if its happening on both sides? but even if it is, and you ovulated later than you thought, then the sperm will still have been close to the egg on its release which is what you want to happen, so I wouldn't worry too much :) 

I've actually been experiencing a pain on my right side today, and I'm convinced its ovulation pain (which I do normally get since taking the clomid) so if it is, although its late, I've ovulated without clomid so a small achievement! Must still be in my system! I'm going to have a blood test this week to check, then will get the results when I go and see the doc. 

Have a good week hun and catch up with you soon :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello you

glad you had a lovely weekend hun

i am with you on that one - not knowing my body when it comes to concieving, thought i was the only stupid one! if only they taught us this in school instead of watching some silly video, alot of women would be alot wiser.....anyway ill get off my soap box lol

my weekend was okay, although i was exhausted, went shopping with hubby and said to him i really need to go home, i ended up sleeping for 3 hours, must have needed it i suppose.

we had a party that night, although i only had a spritser, funny really, im not wanting to drink, maybe an in the head thing, but an occasional glass of wine, doesnt seem to have the same effect anymore.

my pain seem to subside after a few days, having read up on it, it could have been that i was just from the iui etc......

i am 7dpo now and dont feel any different, so not sure about this month, i am just really tired but i think that is normal for me!

wow how amazing would that be if you did ov without assistance, that would be great, have you had your bloods done yet?

speak to you soon x


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello! How's you? I'm good just full of a cold, how silly is that in July! You must have been tired to sleep for that long! like you say you probably needed it, think it takes it out of you all this stress and baby making! lol! Glad your pain went away, its worrying sometimes not knowing what to expect! Don't worry about not feeling anything yet, might be too early for symptoms, although my friend who was pregnant said that was the first thing she noticed that she was tired all the time, still got my fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Having my bloods done on friday and going for my appointment next tuesday so its come around pretty quickly! I'm out for my friend's birthday this weekend, but think Ill end up driving, I like the occasional glass of vino but wouldn't be bothered about not drinking, think sometimes its just a social thing! What are you up to this weekend? Have a good one and catch up soon
xx

:hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi sweetie

how are you feeling has your cold gone now> yes mad to have a cold in july lol, hope you are feeling better

i had a realy good weekend, i decided to put everything to the back of my mind as best i could, friday night we went to see madness which was really good fun and on saturday we went camping and had a friends party in her dads field which was great fun, so lots of air for me this weekend lol

how did your bloods go on friday hun?

good luck with your appointment tomorrow, i hope all goes how you want it to go, and please let me know how you get on hun 

xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun how are you? glad you had a good weekend, sometimes its good to take your mind off things! My cold didn't last long thank goodness! Although there are now 2 people off work with swine flu! So I'm steering clear! 

Had my bloods done on friday and guess what, they showed I had ovulated and the level was 53! And thats without the clomid! Little mini battle won! :happydance: On top of that, I actually can't believe it, but they've decided to put us on the IVF waiting list! So maximum we should have to wait is 6 months! They said we could try IUI first but we may as well go for IVF and keep taking the clomid in the meantime just in case I manage to get pregnant naturally. I'm actually really happy if a little freaked out at the same time! I just feel really positive that one way or another we will get our little miracle, :baby: who knows maybe even 2! I know IVF might not work first time, but I think we have at least 2free attempts. I just have to hope and pray that something works! 

How are you feeling? Still hoping its good news for you this month! I won't ask when you're due to test cos probably best to try and not think about it! But hope you're well and hopefully hear from you soon. :hugs:

xx

:kiss:


----------



## hopeandfaith

wow, that is fantastic news, ov without meds, thats brilliant, i bet you were well over the moon hunny xx

thats also great news about IVF, did they say why they have offered you this and not iui?

i now you said that you can try iui, does this mean you can do that while waiting to start IVF?

me, i am doing okay thanks hun, not long till testing but i will be sure to let you know hun xx

you up to anything nice at the weekend?

oh so you still have a chance this month then dont you?

xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya sweets, I really was pleased that I'd ovulated, and went for my acupuncture today and she's said she'll see me for another cycle then I'll just need to go once a month instead of every week, so things seem to at least be settling down. :happydance:

What did they say to you about starting IUI first instead of going straight to IVF?
I think to be honest every healthcare trust is different, did you say you were private? They said to us the chances are better with IVF, and I suppose as the waiting list only 6 months they felt it would be better to go straight on to the waiting list. I have heard other people having to wait over a year so I guess we're pretty lucky things are moving quickly, obviously hoping for a :bfp: just using the clomid, but at least there's another option if the clomid doesn't work. What have they said about your options? Have you thought about IVF if the IUI doesn't work? There are a few people on here though who got pregnant first or second time with IUI so you never know! Got everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

I'm already on day 33 of my cycle so its longer than when on clomid, but my cycles were always long! but I only felt like I was ovulating a week last sunday, so don't expect AF til the weekend, if it doesn't come I'll be testing too! Not too confident though as we weren't really trying or timing it, but maybe that'll have worked! who knows!

Nothing really planned for the weekend, hope the weather's nice had enough of this rain! How about you? Have a good one whatever you do! Talk to you soon! Glad we've got this little thread to ourselves! :hugs:
xx

:kiss:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you, 

firstly i apologise for this long thread lol :flower:

i think you are right every clinic is different, but i guess they go with the individual needs and its not just one thing they take into consideration its everything. i think you are very lucky to only have to wait 6 months, and i am very excited for you. :hugs:

i know some clinics wont let someone wait for IVF and do IUI in between.

if they say they feel your chances are better with IVF, who are you to say anything lol, its exciting!

and you never know you may not even need it, as you may well have done the BD at the right time this cycle, sometimes when you relax and dont plan, its just happens hunny x so everything crossed for you.

i did allmy 6 chlomid cycles privately, but did IUI on the NHS we didnt have to wait any time, which leads me nicely on to tell you some news................................

I GOT MY:bfp: THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I REALLY really cant believe it, i took a test last wednesday i think 6dpiui, and there was the faintest of faintest line that made up a '+' of course part of me thought ooh could i be, but its not until now that i realsie that it was obviously the last bit of the trigger shot still in me. lol :wacko:

i took one again 9dpiui and there it was two lines, this came up really quickly and i didnt have to sqint my eyes hold it up or anything, not like i did last wednesday. (i used first response, boots and clear blue lol alternate times that i tested, lol mad i know and now broke lol )

i decided, like i told you to let my hair down over the weeknd. on monday and tuesday i took tests with two different brands and they still gave me positives!

i decided not to tell my hubby about any of this as i really wanted to be sure, so i knew i could cope with the result, whatever it may have been.

anyway last night i said 'right are ready to test in the morning' he was like maybe we should wait, i dont want you to be dissapointed' (oops lol) i said i would be fine.

anyway did a first response test this morning and i made him read it and he was speachless totally and my husband loves to talk. :happydance:

i also then tested with a clear blue digital and there it was as bright as day, the word pregnant and 2-3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhh oh myyyyyyy ahhhhhhhhhhhhh :headspin:

hunny i really cant believe it, i really cant even to the run up of this morning and knowing that i was, it was still hard to rcomprehend and even hubby said should have i reacted better, i was like hun this is a major shock lol

anyway i phoned the hospital and it was so strange hearing someone wish me congratulations lol.

i went in at 9am this morning and had a blood test and get my results tomorrow am. i just hope everything is okay i really do xx i just pray and pray and pray i have a healthy 9 months, its such a worry x

strange timing, but i am going to see a psycic tomorrow in london, so it will be very interesting to see if she picks up on it!! xx

Symptoms - apart from really bright yellow/orangey wee sorry if TMI lol, forgetting things, (badly, which is not good in my job) and waking up at 4am/5am starving hungry and i guess tired, but i am always tired so cant really tell lol, i havent had any symptoms so far, but bring them on i tell you lol

when i say i am hungry all the time i mean i am hungry all the time lol, and when i used to hear girls say that, i used to think yea ok, but believe me i know now lol, just making sure i have fruit and not chocolate near me.

ok thats enough rambling for me, i really wish you all of the luck in the world and i am sending it your way, i will be staying on our thread lol so dont think i am going anywhere :hugs:

i guess this is a good time to just say the biggest thank you for supporting me and being here to listen to me rant and rave, and i know you know i am here for you hunny. :hugs:

still in shock, so i better get on with some work as everything is taking double time right now lol not that i am complaining cause i am so not x

lots a love and you stay positive xxxx :hug: PLEASE STAY IN TOUCH XX


----------



## Jessica0901

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I'm speechless too! That is so fantastic! First time too! Oh I'm so happy for you! :happydance: I just know it'll happen for me too at some point, I just have to be patient! I really want to send you the biggest hug! 

:hugs: :hug:

You really deserve it! And try not to worry (although I'm sure I'll be the same!) just relax as much as possible, it obviously worked for you! I know it'll probably seem like an age until you go for your first scan, but you have to put a photo on here when you've been! And you better not go anywhere lady! I need you to listen to me rant and moan until it happens to me! lol! :laugh2:

Best of luck for tomorrow and keep me posted. Hope your little bean grows in to a healthy little baba! :baby: I still can't believe it! Guess good things come to those who wait! 

Love and hugs! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

OMG hun you'll never guess! I just got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I took 2 just to be sure, the first one showed a definite line, but I thought I can't be, we weren't even trying, so I waited a bit then took a clearblue digital and there it was Pregnant 1-2! so its still very early, and I'm so nervous and excited and worried and happy I can't tell you! :happydance:

I'm having cramps which is worrying me, but I don't know if that's a nervous thing! Anyway I wanted to tell you cos we've supported each other over the past few weeks and I just can't believe we've both done it! Just hope and pray it sticks and I've not dreamt it! Speak to you soon! :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello you, how are you huny? nice weekend so far?

mine was okay did loads of DIY around the house, having my mums 60th suprise party here next saturday, timing huh lol, just need to get that out of the way then i can chill lol

had friends around last night which was nice, i have to tell you what we did.

my friends know that i like a glass of red or rose, so my hubby emptied a bottle of rose and filled it up with RIBENA lol lol how funny is that, and it worked lol he would say do you want some lemonade in that, and of course i said yea okay lol so the colouring looked perfect lol good tip for you hunny xx

went to see that phsycic on friday and blow me down she said, are you pregnant when i said yes, she said you are about 2 weeks arent you? spot on lol and very freeky lol

the freind i went with her son has just been diagnosed with swine flu!!! bless him so now i am worried, the whole thing worried me to be honest, but you have probaby gathered i am a worrier lol xx i constantly walk around witht hat no germs spray lol

YES it will happen for you and i cannot wait for those words to come from you, i really cant, stay strong and postive, will you be testing this month, just in case?

it really really has not sunk in for me.

i got my bloods back on friday and my nurse rang and said yes you are def pregnant, said my progesterone levels were really good 190.7 and said they were high so she doesnt need to worry about me, i was very pleased with this as i was worried they might be low.

trying to look for meanings on numbers but i know there are two different measurements when they test prgogesterone nmol and dont know what the other one is, so not sure if i will find correct info.

i got told i will not have a scan until 12 weeks, 12 weeks omg!! although she did say i could ask GP to have an early pregnancy scan, (cant believe i am writing this lol) so hopefully can have one think it might be around 6 weeks.

i am hoping that i can have my appointments at this hospital where i had treatment as its not my local hospital but still as close, just feel happier there, i hope gp sorts that for me.

i will be here for you to rant and rave lol and i cant wait to be speechless too xx its gonna happen it is, it is. are you taking evening primrose oil hun and i also took angus catcus hun, i also drank a glass of pineapple juice in two week wait but NOT from concentrate, got something in it apparently xx

its lovely talking to you, as i am not telling anyone untill 3ish months, it was so hard on friday as i saw my mum and i just wanted to run up to her and tell her but i am stopping myself, she always said it would be the best birthday present, but when i tell her i will say its a belated one lol

how was your weekend hun did you do anything nice xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

You didn't see my second post did you?! I'm pregnant too! I can't believe it! 
xxxxxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hopeandfaith

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I literally have tears streaming down my face here, omg, omg, i cant believe it i am soooooooooooooooooo soooooooooo happy for you, how amazing is this, totally amazing, how did i not spot your second post!!!! i must have assumed it was the same one, i cant believe it, i really cant, i was saying to my huby only yesterday how lovely it would be if you fell pregnant as well, we could be bump buddies, and you are, i told you didnt i, you fall when your not even trying...........:flower:

what did your hubby say, are you going to the doctors for a blood test hunny.

cramps - i had these too, around my pubic bone and lots in my tummy, my nurse said this is normal as its making room, i cant believe it i am so exstatic for you i really really am sweetie.

have i asked you this before.... are you on hotmail msn or facebook or anything hun x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

How fantastic is this! We can definitely be bump buddies! Ha! I still can't believe how lucky we are, I'm hoping and praying for both of us that our little beans stick! :baby: I'm off to the doctors tomorrow morning, (first appt I could get -how rubbish!) really hope my hormone levels are still good, I'm so so nervous, keep thinking I'll wake up sometime soon! But there's no mistaking it, my boobs are really sore, I've started to feel nauseous in the morning, and I'm hungry all the time! and I keep needing to pee! It's mad! :happydance:

My hubby didn't believe me, I think he was in shock! he made me take another test the next day and there it was again..pregnant..I said do you believe me now? It was so lovely and funny and unbelievable at the same time! 

Maybe we brought each other luck eh? we both wanted each other to get pregnant and now we are! I'm on facebook and have a yahoo address - so weird we don't really know each others names or ages or anything! I don't care though you've been fantastic throughout and I just know we'll keep in touch. My username on here is actually a pet name, my name is Helena, what's yours? Can't wait to get to the milestone 12 weeks! I might start enjoying being pregnant then as I can worry a little less!

Let me know if you want my contact details, although I won't be making any announcements just yet, can't wait though! My brother in Australia rang me the other day and said my SIL is pregnant again, due in Feb, and I wanted to say I'm pregnant too due in April! (At least I think that's when I'm due!) 
So excited for both of us! Really strange how its happened at the same time! 
Take care hun! And My bean says hello to your bean! 

Speak to you soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey you xxxxxx

i am so thrilled for you i really am.

wow your boobs hurt already mine are only just starting too, well my nipples to be precise, and i said to my hubby yay my nipples are sore, he was like why are you happy about that, so i replied because its just more of a conformation that this is REAL, because like you it so doesnt feel it. 

i guess i am just waiting for my 12 weeks like you hunny and then i think i can breathe a little better, i am still hoping they will let me have an early pregnancy scan, fingers crossed.

wow your feeling nauseous, i havent got that yet, but bring it on (i am sure i will regret saing this lol) i am so glad you are hungry too lol i thought it was in my mind, today i held out till 11.45am for lunch lol was ravenous lol and now i have nothing to eat lol

and yes peeing lots but not sure if thats the water i am drinking, remember to drink lots of water,you need to keep hydrated.

i keep reading lots on the internet, i just want to make sure i am doing all i can, crazy huh lol xx

yes i am sure we did bring each other luck, whatever it is its great and i am a firm believer that everyone comes into your life for a reason hunny xx

wow i bet you cant wait to spring that on your brother, (wiered my bro is looking to move to oz, he has just been there for over a month spooky lol)

i am not telling anyone either so its so lovely to be able to talk to you about it, i am itching to tell my mum i really am, she knew i was having IUI and a few days after she kept saying subtly hows your tummy, in the end i just said mum, if theres any news you will be the first to know. its her 60th on saturday, what a great present that would be but it will just have to be belated lol

when i saw the nurse she got out a 'date wheel' where she looked at last period date, date iui took please and came out with the date of 31st/1st April 2010, it be funny if it is in march as me and hubby are march our nephew best friend and whole lot of other people, but april will also be great 

i then went to gp he did exactly the same wheel and came out that i was 4 weeks gone and due at a completely different date, so i said to him thats impossible as i know when i had the iui done ( he was rubbish) all he kept saying was 'oh you concieved very quickly' and i was thinking yea and your point is' he really annoyed me, so going to forget about him.

i would love your contact details and dont worry your secret is safe with me xxx

my bean also sends your bean a big hug lol xxx

lots of love Sheryl xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Sheryl! Hey we're on first named terms! how funny! ;) Went to the doctors this morning, I handed in a urine sample, but he said you've taken 4 tests, you have no period, and you're experiencing symptoms, I don't think you need me to confirm it, congratulations! so all a bit strange, but he was really nice and put my mind at rest, he's referred me to a midwife so they will contact me for bloods and my first scan which should be in about 4-5 weeks! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
He put me at between 5-6 weeks already, but I said according to the conception digi I was only 4 and a half weeks? They're not sure cos I conceived on my month off clomid and so my cycle wasn't as regular this month, so I might get a scan at 10 weeks? I don't know, I'm going to wait until the midwife contacts me then bombard her with questions! lol! 
My hubby bless him keeps e-mailing me at work asking how the bean is, think he's totally chuffed! I have to confess, I told my parents the other day cos I just couldn't keep it in! But we're not telling friends or anyone til after the first scan. 
I'm so glad we're going through this together, I haven't put an announcement on B&B yet as I want to wait til a bit further down the line! My e-mail address is [email protected] and I'm on facebook too. Take care hunny and I'll talk to you soon! Lotsa love n hugs! :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Morning Helena :flower:

wow you told your parents, tell me their recation, what did they say? were they shocked, did they know you were going through some trouble with trying to concieve?

Another wow, your doctor put you at 4-5 weeks? wow, so doesnt that mean you would then have concieved when you had those pains in your stomach, when you ended up at hospital? or is he going by your last period? did he get that wheel thingy out?

so where you live am i right in saying you have scans at 10 weeks?

on nhs we dont get them till 12 weeks, although still waiting for letter to come through re: where i am having antinatel and see if i can have an early scan, just hope i can have my appointments where i had my treatment! no holding out as the gp was not very attentive!!:dohh:

i have found out that you can pay about £25 for a private reasurance pregnancy scan so may do that.

me - i am doing okay, boobs hurt on and off not sleeping well at all, hips and lower back really hurt and wake up really stiff, peeing during the night,,,,,so i am tried from not sleeping.

put a marquee up last night (well not me) for my mums party, which is on saturday and got loads of running around to do for that, i am looking forward to it, but i wil be pleased when i can just relax!!:happydance:

my hubby keeps doing the same, emailing and texting and already touching stomach like yours he is so excited and i think still in shock, at the moment he wont let me do anything lol lol its very funny, i am sure it wont last :haha:

how are you feeling?

lots a love look after yourself hun speak soon xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Me again, i added you on facebook, i hope i have the right you lol, if not i am sheryl brill-shaw hun

oh like you i am not making any announcements either so obviously no one on face book knows lol

speak soon you xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello! You looking forward to your mum's party?! I bet you'll have a fab time, I just seem to be happy all the time, even though its raining and miserable! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was considering having an early scan too, but I've just tried to relax a little and stop reading stuff on the web its driving me mad! My doctor said they go off the date of the last period, which for me was 19th June, but if the date is a bit ambiguous, they can do a "dating" scan from between 10 and 12 weeks, so I'm hoping for an earlier one! But the midwife has still not contacted me yet. May be next week. Funny thing is I got my letter through about going for IVF! Of course I'll have to ring them and let them know! :winkwink:

I'm supposed to be going on a hen weekend next weekend but don't know if I should go, I'd have to say I was antibiotics or something cos I can't drink, they've booked activities like cycling and raft building (don't ask!) for the saturday and then dinner and more drinks saturday night! Not sure how I will be able to go without people guessing, and it's too early for me to tell people yet, may have to say I've not been feeling well so I can't go. Its a shame cos I was looking forward to it, but this is so much more important, and I'm sure she (the hen) will understand when I can finally announce I'm pregnant later on. :happydance:

Anyway, if you want to carry on e-mailing on here that's fine, otherwise message me on facebook, I tend to go on there more often 

Have a fab weekend hun and enjoy your mum's party! :flower:
:hugs:
xxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya

how are you, did you have a good weekend hun?

i think i am being a bit supersticious here...... but think, if ok with you will post here and on FB as well, as i dont want to break the spell of goodness lol mad i know lol.

my mums party went really well, she was totally shocked, we had tears and everything, i did not stop all night and still had to tidy up yesterday. was up at 9am cleaned up the last bits, then went back to bed, which was nice and just chilled in Pj's all day, i was so exhausted and ached all over.

it was a great night, but i am glad its done now, so my body can rest!

Did you end up going away at all? we are looking to take a week off work, would love to go somewhere hot, but i dont think i want to risk flying~! so i think maybe a few days in a nice hotel somewhere might be on the cards, id love a bit of sun right now but think its best to be safe.

i got my first midwife appointment to book in with her on 9th September and then my first scan on 21st September, seems like ages away but i know it will be here in a flash, (i hope) very strange reading that letter i tell you.

the appointments are not at the hospital where i received treatment as my gp comes under a different hospital, i will show them the letter i got and see if they will let me carry on appointments with the hospital i had treatment done, if not well its not meant to be and im not gonna worry about it, glad i have any appointment to be honest, so who cares where it is lol

so from your period date i think that makes you exactly a week before me, but i guess we both wont really know until our scans ahhhhhh cant wait.

your hen weekend!!!! have you decided what you are going to do hun? i think if it was me i would say i was ill, but its up to you, go if you were looking forward to it, just put some tic tacs in a bottle hahahha.

any symptoms as of yet? oh my hubby bought me a great book, i will give you the title its full of lots of great things 

i better go i have a BIG report to write, and i have been putting it off for weeks, so dont want to do it grrrr

speak soon hun xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun, glad you and your family had a good party! bet you were knackered though! We went to the Lakes on Saturday just for the day, had lunch out, went for a walk, it was really nice! Although had to come home in the afternoon for a sleep! I don't seem to have much energy at all at the moment! I'm so tired and nauseous all the time! I've not been sick though, so maybe I'll just get nausea. My boobs are still really sore! 

I've not been contacted by the midwife yet, hopefully this week I'll get a letter. Seems like such a long way off doesn't it! I'm hoping it'll fly in a way, on the other hand I want to savour every minute of being pregnant cos I still can't believe it! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yeah I should be a week behind you still can't believe it! I'm so glad we are experiencing this together! It really helps cos I can't really talk about it to anyone else! 
:hugs:
What's the book called? My doctor gave me a small magazine type book called Emma's Diary and its got loads of good info in there, but I was thinking I might get a book. I've decided I've got to stop looking up every single little twinge on the net cos I'll stress myself out and drive myself mad! And I'm not going on the pregnancy forums on here yet either, cos some of the threads on there you just dont want to read at this early stage! I just keep thinking - an you must too - we're young, fit and healthy, chances are we're making a healthy baby, :baby: just got to relax and take it easy for the next 5 or 6 weeks. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us both! :thumbup:

Anyway take care and sounds like a good plan to go away for a few days, I think we would if we could get the time off! Speak to you soon! 
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello you xx

strange i thought i replied to you, obviously something went wrong lol

yea party went well, but i have to say i am very glad its all over, yes i am totally shattered!

wow a day at the lakes, that sounds really really lovely hun, i am glad you had a ncice time.

like you i am tired, i find i get home from work and just have to lay down for 20 mins, not to sleep just to wind down, if you understand that lol

i know every girl is different but i am not feel nauseous at all, i mean i did slightly at lunch time but think that cause i was hungry, my boobs did hurt all the time but now they just tender on and off, i hope i am worrying for nothing, just paranoid i am sure.

i just hear about all the different symptoms and i hardly have any!

anyway lol......

no i think you are a week a head of me hun as from your period date your cycle is a week before mine lol

the book is called baby bible, its upstairs but i will get the author for you hun x its good and easy reading 

your lucky, my doctor was rubbish he didnt give me anything!

i am so looking forward to the weekend, i am really finding it to get through everyday at work lol today was good though, i got to 11.30am before i had my lunch lol

i find i am hungry in the day, but at night im not, strange!

by the way what do you do for work hun?

speak soon hunny 

sending hungs to you and beani xx


----------



## Jessica0901

hiya! Still not had anything from midwife, might ring the docs again if I don't have anything by friday. I'm coming up to 7 weeks if you go off my last period date, but I think I'm only at 6 weeks.

As for the symptoms, don't worry, everybody's different, some women have no symptoms at all, you've at least had your levels checked and everything is fine isn't it? If you're at all worried though, don't hesitate to go see your midwife, and ask them to do another blood test or something to check your hormone levels are rising well. Weird I haven't even had a blood test yet! :shrug:

Just so impatient at the moment! I think because its the first pregnancy, and its taken us so long to get here we're both panicking something's going to go wrong, but we have to think positively, I'm sure we'll be bump buddies before too long! :hugs:

I work for a paper and cloth manufacturer in the export dept. I did French and Italian for my degree, so sort of fell in to Export because of my languages. I'm a Sales co-ordinator dealing mainly with passport contracts, (we make the outer cover), I enjoy it - most of the time! How about you hun?

Well have a good weekend, what are you up to? I'm not going on the hen do, I'm not really bothered about missing out, just want to make sure little bean is ok! Its amazing how protective I am already! :kiss:

Take care hun and catch up soon :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

afternoon from a very tired ickle me lol :sleep:

any news from the midwife yet? best to contact them like you said, in case they forgot to right to you.

i have rung hospital for another test but no reply think i am just nervous and being paranoid, cant help it, need to learn to relax!

omg freeky they jsut rang me back lol, told me that they dont useually do more than one progesterone test, as they have to be done so often to see the rise. i told her i was sorry to phone and she was really nice, and said not to be silly. :thumbup:

i told her i think i am just worried cause one min i feel different the next i dont, she said that is so normal, it would be nice if we were all sick from day one lol

she was really nice and has put my mind at ease, she did say at anytime i can go up there.

anyway lol..........i am a childcare co-ordinator, if you have heard of registered childminders? i basically am in charge of all 300 of them in the borough that i work for, i monitor, assess, recruit, train and develop registered childminders, plus a whole lot more lol i really enjoy it as no day is the same.

wow your job sounds interesting - my brother has his own export company, dealing in plastics i think lol he is always off to nigera and china!

i am pleased you have decided to not go to hen, dont want you stressing while there and like you said she will understand once she finds out.

what are your plans instead, anything nice>?:winkwink:

we have a wedding on saturday, going to be hard to not drink in front of mother in law and sis in law but i guess i can ask hubby for a vodka and lemondade and he will just get the lemonade.

if i dont speak to you have a lovely weekend hunny :flower:

xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun, you still tired? :sleep: It's amazing isn't it how little energy you have! I've been constantly yawning at work today! Bought a Pregnancy book too, called Your Pregnancy week by week, its really good and has lovely hand drawn drawings of babies at each stage. Also good news! I've got my first antenatal appointment on 26th August! Not long to go! (Although a couple of days seems an age at the moment! lol ) The midwife is coming to our house too which I find novel, I thought I'd have to go to the hospital or a clinic or something. :thumbup:

No real plans for the weekend, I'm supposed to be not feeling well so can't really do much with my other friends as they know the hen too! My mum wants to go maternity shopping already bless her, but I said we're a long way off that! 

Hope you have a good time at the wedding, and thats a good idea about getting your hubby to get the drinks! We have this girl's wedding in 3 weeks, so I'm going to say I'm driving as an excuse not to drink. 

Your job sounds really interesting! And rewarding too! If the people you are dealing with are going to be in charge of children!

Still considering whether to have an early scan, think it would put my mind at rest in one way but in another way, I think I can wait, what will be will be, I'm confident things are going well, I just wish they were more reassuring with first time mums! Your place sounds really good, I think mine adopt the wait and see attitude! 

Anyway have a lovely weekend hun, look after little bean and I'll speak to you soon! :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello, thank heavens its friday!

wow did you get all that rain last night? silly me went and watched the boys play football, was a good idea at first haha!

yay! you got your appointment, and how fantastic that they come to your house, i would so much prefer that, parking at my hospital is a total nightmare! Amazinghow each part of the country has different procedures.

That book sounds cool, my oe has pictures too, its nice to see its it.

well, i dont know if i have put on weight or just bloated but i could not do up my jeans last night, no impressed as i know i cannot blame the pregnancy for this lol, so if you mum wants to buy me some maternity clothes that would be great lol lol.......its probably the amount of food i eat in the day, as i only ever used to have breakfast and dinner, so cant complain lol

i think i am going to wait until after my antenatal appointment and i will decide after that if i cant hold off for an early scan, or see how i feel, because it is only a couple of weeks, after i get my first scan, so i guess i am using the first antenatal as my mile stone, helps in my head lol. although my wait is a bit longer than yours 9th Sept first app, 21st sept scan!

yeah my hospital is really good, i just said to my nurse, i suppose for first time mums its harder because you dont know what to expect and because the wait to see a midwife is so long you have no one to ask questions too!

i hope you have a lovely weekend too hunny, may be a good opportunity to chill out.

lots a love xx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you, how was the wedding? Did you manage to keep your little secret?! I love weddings, I'm looking forward to my friend's in 3 weeks time seeing as I missed the hen do, had a couple of messages from her telling me to get better and I did feel a little bad, but bean comes first! And to be honest I couldn't have done it, I've had naps all weekend when I could, and have been peeing constantly so it would have been very difficult to explain! :winkwink:

I went swimming with my mum yesterday as I thought I should get some exercise. I usually go to the gym 3 or 4 times a week, but as soon as I found out I was pregnant, I've only been going for walks as I didn't feel up to going to the gym, or that I should overdo it. And as for the putting on weight thing, I know I must have cos I can only fit in to one pair of jeans! It's the eating thing, although I'm trying to eat as healthily as possible, I think your body is preparing for the baby so has started to expand already! I have to confess I caved and have bought a pair of maternity jeans from Next cos they were only 20 quid and they're so comfy! I think they're ideal if you want to go and have a meal out! lol! :thumbup:

How come you have to wait so long hun for your appointment? after all you got your :bfp: a few days before me, so even if its not end August, I would have thought you would have your antenatal appt beginning September? Although I suppose they are going off the day you had the IUI aren't they? I think with me being off the clomid this month, they're not sure how far along I am, my doc said they do scans around 11 or 12 weeks if they're not sure, so I may end up with an early one I don't know. 

One weird thing isn't so much the nausea, as my heart rate going up, which makes me feel a bit funny, as if I have to breathe deeper? The nausea is only mild anyway, I kind of wish I was sick with it, but I know someone who didn't even feel like she was pregnant, had a very easy 9 months and a 2 hour water birth! Some people do have it easier, so I suppose we're lucky not to be experiencing the throwing up! :sick:

Anyway have a good week hun and I'll speak to you soon! :hugs:
Lots of love and hugs xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Morning hun.

how are you today? i am totally shattered and feel like i need to go back to bed, i dont know how i am going to get through this day!

i am glad that you got to rest over the weekend hun, swimming sounds good i am going this week as well with hubby, i need to do something, like you i used to go to the gym but stopped!

my friend did pregnancy yoga and she said it really helped with the birth so will look into that a little down the line, its meant to be good!

the wedding was nice although i was really tired and couldnt stop yawning, not really polite and kept peeing all night long, back and forth to the ladies lol.

my fist antenatal is 9th Sept which makes me 9 weeks, then my first scan (if going by IUI) will make me around 11 weeks, it did say in the letter is was first available date available. 

you know what will be funny, is if they measure baby and it comes out that i am more far gone, because we will def know they got it wrong as we will know from the date of the IUI lol, it will be interesting lol i am so excited for scan i really am!

i have exactly the same thing with my heart rate at times, especially when walking normally up my stairs etc, i did read up on it, = Changes in your circulatory system gradually occur after you conceive. The change is to fulfill the requirements of extra blood in your body to your baby. The blood during pregnancy circulates through placenta to ensure the supply of blood, oxygen and nutrients to the developing fetus in your body. The cardiac output of your heart increases by 30-40 percent and your blood pressure decline slightly as more of your blood is aimed at the uterus, kidneys and skin.

so it is normal hun

i hope you have a good week too hun and speak soon 

xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, I know what you mean about the tired thing, I can't stop yawning at work! and breathing deeply and trying to cover the nausea! I'm sure someone's going to guess soon! 

Going for my acupuncture appt tomorrow, first once since finding out, so I'm looking forward to seeing her. I've heard it can help with nausea too, I'll ask her tomorrow.

I'm looking forward to Friday, I have the day off and I'm going shopping with my best friend, its going to really hard not telling her, but we're not telling anyone else il after the scan. I need to find an outfit for this wedding in 2 weeks, seeing as a lot of my things don't fit! I've not weighed myself yet but am putting it off until the midwife appointment! lol! :winkwink:

Hope the next few weeks go quickly for us, not that I'm wishing the time away, just want to get to the safer period! Once we've had our scans, we'll have to celebrate somehow, don't quite know how! We can post our :bfp:'s on here at last! :cloud9:

Take care hope you're having a good week and I'll speak to you soon! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, you ok? How was your week? xx

:hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi you,

sorry i have not emailed, i have been manic, or tired lol........ i am glad last week is done and dusted, but now a new one has begun lol and i am yerning for the weekend already.

we didnt do anything all weekend, apart from go to the cinema, which was nice, i got to chill out and rest, which is what i needed.

how did your acupuncture go? oh and how was shopping, nice?

i see you made choc rice crispies, they are one of my specialities too lol

i am not feeling too bad, but have found that i am really hungry, then once i eat i feel nauseous, like i have to breathe deeply in and out, not actually been sick which is good, but girls at work keep asking if i am okay oops lol.

how are you feeling? i weighed myself yesterday, so not happy but i would not change it for the world.

what dates your midwife coming? i found a place that does early scans near me but for £100 i am starting to get impatient lol, but think we will hold off, i hope these weeks fly by.

speak to you soon hun xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

hiya hun, I'm ok, just exactly the same, I seem to have no patience at work, I'm so tired and just want to sleep! The nausea is similar for me, but it starts as soon as I wake up, is bad when I'm hungry then once I've eaten, I get the same thing, have to breathe really deeply! :wacko:

Glad you had a relaxing weekend, we didn't really do much, I was knackered after shopping on Friday, and still didn't find a dress (well apart from one which was over £100!) and the one that is usually my fail safe dress, the one I was going to wear if I didn't find anything doesn't fit! I can't believe it! I haven't dared weigh myself yet, but the midwife is coming a week on wednesday so will have to! It's not like I'm eating unhealthily (well apart from the rice crispie cakes! lol!) but I feel like I've put on half a stone already! I don't mind though, I keep telling bean I'm not bothered about the sore boobs, or the tiredness etc etc as long as he or she's healthy! :baby:

I have to confess, I rang a couple of places last week and they can do a scan in Manchester for £99 so we've booked one for this sunday, just so impatient I want to know everything's ok. At least I'll know then exactly how far along I am, either 8 weeks or 9. I think I'll only be 8 weeks this weekend, but we'll see. I'll let you know how we get on. 

Well I'd better go, need the loo again! lol! Take care and speak to you soon 
xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Wow, wow, wow, you are having a scan, how fantastic, did they say you had to klnow how far you were? i mean how far along do you have to be, to be able to see anything.

oh, i so want to book one now lol!! so excited for you and what a lovely thing to look forward to at the weekend, YAY 

like you i am not eating unhealthily, well maybe a few extra crisps but nothing major, so what is all this weigh gain? my stomach is so bloated and my hips seem to be getting bigger, none of my cloths are fitting nicely anymore, thank heavens for leggins, but even with them my muffin top is showing lol lol oh well.

it must be something more than just eating thats making us put this weight on lol, oh yeah apart from being preggers, woohoo:flower:

last couple of days i seem to be having 'pinching, twisiting' type senstations on both sides, like if you were to get when ovulating, strange, i have looked it up and just says its the uterus stretching, i panic about everything, its terrible.

i have a wedding at the begining of september and like you i have no idea what to wear and dont relaly want to waste money on something that isnt going to fit after lol

i cant wait to hear from you about your scan, i really cant.:baby:

xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun! I can't wait for the scan, I knew I was impatient, but the waiting is driving me crazy! They asked how far gone I was, I said I would be 8 weeks at the scan but I wasn't 100% sure hence the need for the scan. I probably won't be able to see much, but I'll be able to hear the heart beat, or at least see it flashing! :baby:

I've had the same things and yes I panic every time I feel something, but I suppose I'd worry if I didn't feel anything! :wacko:

Felt so ill yesterday after work I got in bed for an hour and slept as soon as I got in! Just couldn't shake off the sickly feeling or the hunger all day! Its weird, I eat because I'm hungry, but it tends to increase the sickness and heavy breathing! Feel slightly better today, might see if I can go swimming later. Wish I could take some time off work! But I need to save some days for later on in the year. Are you going to go away? It's good to relax and chill out, especially during the 1st trimester! :flower:

Anyway have a good week and speak to you soon :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## reallyready

Hi ladies
I am having quite a bit of pain just above my pelvic bone? Is this another clomid symptom? I'm CD22 today and DPO 4. 
Any ideas? 
Thank you!

p.s. to be more specific about this pain. It is like a cramp but there is no wave to it. It just stays cramped.


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello reallyready. 

I dont recall having any pelvic pain, when i was on chlomid, so i cant really be of any help, although if i was you i would contact the clinic and just ask them over the phone, they may want to check you out, or it may be a water infection, or it may be nothing, but just to ease your mind, maybe?

if you want to ask anything else, feel free as you can see, we are here 

i hope the pain has eased off x


----------



## hopeandfaith

ok, so i rang the local place that does scans and she cant fit me in untill like the week before my NHS scan, i thought it was a bit strange considering they make money out of it.:growlmad:

so obviously i have left it, if i can find another place then maybe! but there dont seem to be many around.

Are you really experiencing the pinching, twisting sensation, although i havent had it for a couple of days! my boobs have seem to worn off today but i am finding this is happening every few days or so. i still feel rough, so i know everything is ok lol :happydance:

i hope you are feeling better hun, sometimes you just have to give in and lay down, i know that 9/10 i have to lay down for 20 mins or so every night after work!:sleep::sleep:

i know exactly what you mean about hunger and sickness its like a vicious circle huh! although i am finding i am not as hungry as i was in the mornings or evening, hope thats okay!!! 

have you told your parents about your scan hun ?

i really hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, keep breathing lol :hugs:

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## reallyready

hopeandfaith
thanks for your note. i did take your advice and called the dr. my doc is actually out so a partner doc called me back. it was a man which always throws me cause how you do explain a uterus cramp to a man, but anyway, he said that the pain i am describing, a constant cramp above pelvic line and sometimes on right side with some shooting pain and numbing into right leg does not sound like clomid symptoms, does not sound like cysts or pregnancy but sounds like ovulation pain. 
considering i thought i ovulated over the weekend, and have been having these pains on and off for the past few days, i find it really hard to believe, but just in case...:sex:

but get this, clomid takers, he told me that clomid would not still be in my system after 2 weeks, does that make ANY sense to you? It completely threw me. I always thought the drug stays in your system for at least the cycle if not longer. and that the symptoms I have felt in these last two cycles after ovulation are definitely related. 

so screwy!


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi reallyready, I was on 50mg clomid for 4 months then had a break and experienced ovulation pain every time, but not always when I thought I would, the month I didn't take the clomid, I still ovulated, and before the clomid I didn't, so I think it does stay in your system. Best thing to do is BD every other day or every couple of days throughout your cycle, then you have more of a chance of hitting the window. Relax and it'll happen! 
xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, that's really rubbish about it being so long for even a private scan! I went through babybond website, www.babybond.com you can book it on line and choose your region, maybe try that? I'm sure everything's fine, you're still having symptoms so I wouldn't worry, but you can always ring your midwife if you're concerned about anything, that's what they're there for! :thumbup:

I am still having the odd twinge or cramping low down, but not every day, and not as much as around when my period was due, I think as the baby grows,your uterus adapts to make it more comfortable! I'm feeling better today thanks, well as good as I can anyway! Strane to think I may have another 4-5 weeks of this! But it doesn't bother me as long as bean is healthy! :baby:

Take care hun and let me know how you get on :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## MnMs

Hi everyone! I'm on CD22 waiting to start 1st Clomid & OBGYN has me on the following: CD 3-7 Clomid 50mg, CD 8-12 Estrodiol 1.5 mg, CD12-16 :sex: & CD 17+ (until AF or BFP) Prometrium 200mg. Just wondering if anybody else has had the same?


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Jess ( by the way been meaning to ask, whats the story behind the name jessica lol, nothing to do with jessica simpson has it lol)

Babybond was the place that had no slots for me, freeky huh lol!

But get this i have found another place not that far from me, that can fit me on SATURDAY morning, :happydance: booked it yesterday, my hubby is soooooooo nervous and kept saying shall we, shant we lol and i just said it can only be a good thing and if anything, help me relax, because, i dont know about you, but i have not slept properly for weeks, prob months actually, with all that went before it. :sleep:

Either i am thinking things over in my head or going back and forth to the loo lol. so tired, but not complaining lol.........

i am excited but aprehensive, i guess thats normal though.:wacko::flower:

we was reading my book last night, and hubby seems to think i am like 9 weeks, cause they go from last period, wow didnt think i was that far, but hopefully they can confirm on saturday and then you on sunday.

so pleased you are here :hugs:

speak soon hunny, glad you are feeling better xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Mnms

i was jsut on chlomid, 50, 50, 50 100, 150 no other drugs went with it, until i moved onto injections, cause unfortunately chlomid didnt work for me. i was on cd 2-6 every clinic has different opinions etc.

i wish you lots of luck, remember chlomid can dry your cm up and make it hostile for sperm, so preseed is good for that.

good luck x


----------



## Jessica0901

hello you that's so fantastic about your scan! :happydance: so strange we seem to be doing everything together at the moment! I hope everything's fine with both of us, and I'm sure it will put our minds at rest! After the scan are you going to tell your mum? She's be so pleased for you! :cloud9:

That's strange about babybond, cos you're in Essex right? how far's Chelmesford? cos I had a look on there for you and thought you could just pick a few dates in the next week or two? Anyway, I'm going to ring the one in Manchester later cos I think I have to pay the balance before sunday, we only paid the deposit. 

Oh and Jessica is a girl's name I liked, but when we got our cat from a rescue centre, she was called Jess (like Postman Pat's cat she's black and white) so we couldn't use Jessica if we had a girl! :wacko: Bit silly really, but I didn't want to use my real name on here just in case! Daft huh? Anyway, your username is much better! And it worked! :thumbup:

Well only a few days to go! Talk to you soon! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Well dont get spooked out, but jessica is a possible middle name for us!!! after my hubbys grandma 

chelmsford is not too far but the times didnt work out for us, and there was one like 5 mins from where i live. but it has worked out ok now as the one i am going to, i think its called my www.ultrababy.com is only 20 mins away so closer than chelmsford, to be honest i didnt look any where apart from chelmsford and the other clinic near me as i thought it was silly to travel, anyhooo its all worked out ok, and think this one is cheaper too, not that it matters x

how far is manchester from you?

i think we are still going to wait until NHS scan, we have waited this long so another few weeks wont matter, then i can plant the picture in my mums hand and hopefully there will be lots more to see, (cant believe we talking like this, lol ):happydance:

you know whats great about this thread, its like our own personal diary what a lovely memory xxx:hugs:

popped to the shops at lunch, have my god daughters 6 birthday party on saturday (remember my friend who became pregnant and i was all upset etc, well its her daughter) shes having a boy and is over the moon.

i think she will be totally shocked when i tell her. you know she still hasnt said a word to me about anything..............................

i tried on a hundred things and yuck!!! nothing looks nice and i cant seem to hold belly in either i am feeling very bloated and frumpy at the mo!:shrug:

oh also you remember the girl i bumbed into at the clinic that time, well funny story.

i havent heard from her in weeks, she has IVF around the same time as my treatment, anyway i said to hubby i bet shes pregnant i have not heard from her. i only thought this as i didnt want to email her, knowing i was pregnant and have to lie.

anyway, i got an email from her yesterday, to tell me she is pregnant, how amazing is that, she told me she didnt want to email and lie lol...... she didnt ask about me just said i hope yours worked for you too.

she had a nightmare with her treatment and ended up on a drip and got told her chances are slim, well to her shock she did, i am so happy for her. 

i am just hoping my cousin, who has been trying for 6 years gets her miricle too, its going to be reallly hard having to telll her!!!

wow look at the time only 3.35pm grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr roll on the weekend actually roll on home time i need to sleep lol

hope you have a lovely evening 

xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for the weekend, i am sure we will catch up real soon.

i hope you are okay hunny xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi you, so sorry I didn't e-mail friday, I wasn't able to get on the internet at work, then had a sleep in the afternoon, I was wiped out by friday night! I wanted to wish you best of luck for yesterday! I was thinking about you! :flower: How did it go? I'll tell you about ours when you've told me about yours. You go first! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you,

all i can say is WOW, WOW, WOW, indescribable, it really is! i am so glad i went and had it done i really am.:happydance:

Hubby was a bag of nerves bless him until i saw him point at the big plasma screen (lol) and shout omg, look theres the heart beat and i was going, where, where, or yeah, there (it so reminded me of the scene out of friends)

the consultant then unexpectantly turned the volume up and we heard our little pickle..........amazing, totally amazing. Heart beat is beating at the rate as it should do, and even saw the yolk sack which is meant to be good!:winkwink:

i walked out of there in a daze and first thing i did was head to my mums (lol):happydance:

i now cant wait for 3 month scan as it will be great to see the difference in images.

i still look at the photo and it is very sureal, had the best night sleep though, lol

soooooooooo, et toi??????? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you! I'm so glad it went well! We had a lovely day too, it was amazing! I was in tears as soon as I saw the little heartbeat flashing away! :baby:

Although it wasn't quite as I had imagined! We basically got there half an hour early (my hubby is one of those who needs to be early for everything where as I'm usually late!) so I'd started drinking my water when we left thinking we'd have an hour to go. It took about half an hour to get there. However, we arrived and they were a bit behind apparently, so we were told we may have to wait a bit, but I didn't think it would be that long, so I carried on sipping my water. Anyway 20 minutes after we should have gone in, I was so uncomfortable I thought I was going to have an accident, so had to go and have a little wee and hold the rest in! So difficult let me tell you! :wacko: So by the time we got in there 10 minutes later I was like please don't press too hard! She then started saying don't worry if we don't see anything straight away, and I panicked a little, but there it was beating away and the outline of a little baby! Which my hubby said looked like Casper! lol! I can't tell you how happy we were, totally worth it! :happydance:

I am now 8 weeks 2 days apparently! did they tell you how far along you were hun? 
One good thing about having to wait so long is that they've said we can go back in a few weeks for a free scan to make up for it! So we get to have our NHS scan then another a week or so later! 
So what did your mum say?! Bet she was so excited! So pleased for you I really am! I can't wait for our little bumps to appear! I'm so glad we're going through this together, its strange not even really knowing each other before, I feel like I know you through this experience! I'm totally on cloud nine! :cloud9:
Talk to you soon hun! Take care. :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello you,

sorry, i tried to email last night, but my laptop froze mid way through a long response lol.:wacko:

i am so so so so happy everything went well for you at the scan, an amazing feeling isnt it, thank you for booking yours, cause i dont think i would have done, if you hadnt lol.:flower:

wow you get another scan, lucky you, i am so pleased for you hunny.

like you i drank a lot of water, when she started pressing on my tummy, i was like oh no, not too hard please ( i am funny with those scans anyway, i dont like the pushing feeling, all in my head i know) anyway, she couldnt find anything, i wasnt at all worried as i knew i was resisting her pushing any harder.

she told me to go empty my bladder. aparently while i was in the loo, she quizzed my hubby, asking if we had done a pg test, have i had a blood test, obv she was convinced there was nothing there!!!!!! (lukcy i found this out after)

anyway she did an internal and there is was ickle pickle lol........ and yes ours looked like casper too lol, i so cant wait for the 21st, seems like ages away.

when i got to my mums, i said to her 'oh this came today, its a belated bday present, i handed her the envelope with pic in, as she opened it she screamed and cried, it was lovely to see, she said to me i am so glad you told me as she was not sure how long she could have waited before she would have had to have asked if i was pg......... i guess mums have an intuition.:baby:

my hubbys mums reaction was brilliant too, she ran out the room crying lol.

well sweetie, i am one day behind you lol, she dated me as 8 weeks and 1 day.:hugs:

she did say that this may change at NHS scan but i know i am roughly that cause of when i had the treatment, ooooh we may have kiddies born on the same day, now that would reallly freek me out lol

what date is your NHS scan hun? soon isnt it?

how you feeling lately hunny?

speak soon hun have a lovely nausous free day lol xxxx

p.s. did you get my email i sent to your email account?:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you, that's so lovely about your mum, my mum was the same when I told her, and she was so excited when she saw the scan picture cos we hadn't told her we were going! :flower:

It was fun chatting on FB at lunch! I was so bored at work today, it's quiet at the moment because much of Europe is on holiday, I'm kind of glad cos I don't think I'd have the energy if it was busy, but at the same time, the days are going so slowly! :wacko: Although like you say the midwife appt has come round quickly! I'm hoping to find out from her tomorrow when she's booked us in for the scan, cos I haven't had anything through from the hospital. 

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow, have a good nausea free day too! 
xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

afternoon,

yes the days are dragging - cant stand it, i am really busy but just cant concentrate!

it was lovely talking to you too the other day xx

so how did it go today?

oh did you say you were 8weeks+2 on your scan date? cause on your amazing scan photo, its got somthing that says 9w+2? or is that something different hun?

speak to you later hun, going to have some more carbs lol xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello! I got your picture, that's so cute! :baby:

It's so exciting, even more so when I tell you our scan is in two weeks! I can't believe it! The midwife was lovely, she came to the house, talked us through everything, family history, how I was feeling, birthing options, everything! She took my blood and a urine sample, but unfortunately, I don't see her now until after the baby is born! how mad is that! I'll be seeing midwives at the hospital and at the GP clinic on Tuesday mornings apparently, I think every 3 weeks or something, not really sure. 

Yeah she went off my last period (which is what they originally did at the scan which is why it says 9w). I didn't actually tell her I'd already been for a scan that put me at 8w+1 because I knew then they'd put the scan back a week, and we have the free one with babybond anyway, so this way we get two! (cheeky I know!). She gave me a pregnancy guide and loads of stuff for joining baby clubs and money off things like nappies etc. We've got all sorts! So its been a good day! apart from the nausea had been quite bad today, I've felt particularly hungry today too which makes it worse I think! 

So how have you and pickle been! Not long til your appt now hun, hopefully the next couple of weeks will go quickly! :flower:

Talk to you soon xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you,

so pleased it all went well, she sounds lovely, i guess where you live you get to meet the midwife that will be visiting after the birth before hand! which is a nice touch i suppose.:happydance:

it will be interesting to see what the NHS scan dates you as. what date is that scan?

i am okay hun, as i said symptoms wearing off which is worrying me but think i am being paranoid, i am still very tired and clothes not fitting, i am going to have to buy some lol.:wacko:

i have a week off next week, which i am so desperate for, we were going to go away for the week but monday we are going to see hairspray with friends and the friday i have appointment at hospital, i also need to go shopping for a dress for a wedding so that only leaves a couple of days, oh and also have my nephews birthday! 

who knows we may go to the beach for a day or two or may check into a nice spa hotel i could do with some unwinding lol

do you have any nice plans for the long weekend hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun, good that you have a week off, I wish I did! I'm so in need of a rest! At least we have monday off, we're going to Blue Planet aquarium in Chester then out for lunch which should be nice. :thumbup:

Went to my friend's wedding yesterday which was lovely, but she guessed cos I wasn't drinking and had to have the vegetarian option cos I couldn't eat some of the other stuff, raw fish, brie and rare beef amongst some of the things! She was very pleased for us, but yet another person I've had to tell! Its not staying a secret for long! :winkwink:

I think we have our scan the same day as your midwife appt on 9th September? I should only be 101/2 weeks by then, but we have another one with baby bond when I'm actually 12 weeks. 

Don't worry about your lack of symptoms hun, if you didn't have many to begin with, you're not going to start developing them now, they're going to start reducing now, I think the midwife said to me by about 10 weeks (so next week for us) the sore boobs should start to die down, and by 12 weeks we should start to feel almost normal again! 
And you've seen pickle's heart beat beating strong and the yolk sac was close by giving he or she all the nutrients it needs, so I'm sure everything is fine. :happydance:

Have a lovely rest and good luck with the dress hunt! :flower:
Catch up soon hun :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello xx

i did laugh out loud with the whole, being caught out at the wedding thing lol, how typical to have food like that, just your luck lol, oh well cant be helped i guess and not long now till you can tell everyone hun xx

my midwife app is on friday, i am looking forward to it and so cant wait for the scan.

my hubby has come down with a stinking cold and kept me up most of the night, i dont get much sleep as it is, with constant trips to the loo, so i am extra shattered today.

my friend (the one who has been great) had her baby, a boy on saturday morning, on her kitchen floor lol, it was planned to have a home birth (her 2nd) she was in labour for like 4 hours and hey presto........... no meds, no gas, no nothing, i call her super woman, we were there last night, i cant tell you how amazing she looks!!!

not sure what we are doing about going away all depends on the hubby with man flu lol

i hope you enjoyed the aquarium hunny and that you had a lovely weekend.

speak soon lots a love xx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, can't believe your friend gave birth without anything! My friend has had 2 home births and had Gas and Air and even I thought she was superwoman for doing that! I don't know if I could! We've opted for a hospital in Preston, not the closest one to us, but its better for us in case we need emergency treatment or if I want an epidural, which I don't really want, but I don't know how much pain I'll be in! Can't believe I'm even thinking out loud about this already! :wacko:

Hope your midwife appt goes well! If you're anything like me, I asked question after question, she was there for an hour and a half! Time seems to be passing a little quicker now! Can't wait for our scans so we can relax a little and announce it to everyone! Although one by one I seem to have told a few people now! I'm so impatient that's my trouble! 

Sorry your hubby has a cold, hope he gets better so you can get some sleep! lol! My hubby has been snoring, well half snoring half breathing funny the past few nights, as if he's bunged up I have to keep prodding him to wake him up! :sleep:

Have a good week hun and hope it goes well with the midwife! :happydance:

Speak to you soon :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi you

strange how you get to pick your hospital! we just get told, but i guess i can go anywhere if i really wanted but the one i will be going to is only down the road so i cant complain.

hubby still sniffly and like you digging him regularly at night!!! grrrr even though we didnt get to go away, we have had a nice time, lunch with family, sleeping, shopping today and cinema and tomorrow lunch with friend and new baby (may tell her tomorrow lol) then friday appointment, oh, what questions did you ask, i keep thinking of some, i must right them down as i keep forgetting!!!!

i am glad you had a better day at work, only two days and its the weekend again hun 

off to watch cocktail loveeeeee it lol 
xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya! I've just polished off a cottage pie and a chocolate mousse! How much of a pig do I feel now! I enjoyed it though and I'm sure Bean did too so that's the main thing! :thumbup:

Glad you've had a relaxing week, I'm looking forward to this weekend cos we have nothing planned, well apart from doing a bit of shopping for 80's outfits! My hubby has already bought a wig to go as Pat Sharpe from Funhouse! So funny! My friend is having her 30th birthday party next weekend, she lives in Swindon, so we're travelling down on the saturday, really looking forward to it! :happydance:

As for questions, it was things like going over what I can and can't eat, told her I'd had a but of cramping and pulling at the sides, which she said was completely normal, silly things really like can I dye my hair and paint my toe nails! She laughed and said well as long as you don't eat it its fine! But she said for the hair dye, use ammonia free, which I do anyway. 

I asked her about the blood tests and other testing they do for Down's syndrome, they don't offer the nuchal translucency test which is the scan they do around 11-14 weeks, they measure the fluid around the baby's neck, you would have to pay for this, but the blood test they do basically puts you in a category, and I said if I was low risk (which I should be) I wouldn't opt for the amniocentisis test, as there's a risk of miscarriage with that. But that's the only way of finding out for sure the baby's not got down syndrome. I think we'll take our chances, we're young and healthy so fingers crossed everything is ok and where it should be! :baby:

I love cocktail too! It's one of my favorite films along with Pretty Woman and Dirty Dancing! Ah the classics! well sort of! 

Good luck tomorrow hun and let me know how it goes! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, how are you? how did it go on Friday?
xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello,

wow how hard is it to come back to work :-( not even half way through the day lol. never mind!

like i said friday was an experience, but its done now, so onwards and upwards.

i went to mothercare at the weekend and bought some really lovely maternity jeans, only £20 as well and being a short ass lol they also do petit, so i was happy, nothing seems to be fitting lol. they are very comfortable and i have no idea why we dont wear elasticated all the time hahahaha! :happydance:

are you getting any bigger at all? :winkwink:

going swimming tonight havent been for ages, but i feel like i am starting to stiffen up.

i will look into pregnancy yoga soon 

will you be attending antenatal classes at your hospital?i think we have opted for NCT classes, my friend did it and really recommends them, so we have signed up to that.

i am so excited for you, for tomorrow i bet you cannot wait, its going to look totally different to your last scan, what time is it tommorow? :thumbup:

how are you feeling in general?

hope you are having a good day hunny xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello! Don't know what was going on with the stupid FB chat thing last night! Kept going off! Anyway, shame the midwife was a but rubbish! At least you have nicer ones at the docs! :flower:

And yes I'm definitely getting bigger already! I have a little bump which I didn't think I would have for another couple of weeks! I've put on about 4lbs but it feels like more! I invested in a boyfriend jumper to wear with leggins and I think that's the comfiest I've been! I know what you mean about the jeans, elasticated all the way! lol! :thumbup:

It's at 9AM tomorrow on 9th 09/09 how weird is that! Hope its a good sign! Can't wait, my hubby wants to tell everyone after tomorrow, but I'm still being a little cautious and waiting til next week I think, I'm so excited though! Is yours 21st? Not long now! :happydance: :happydance:

Not really thought about the Antenatal classes yet, but the yoga sounds like a good plan! 

Still feeling rubbish, but I'm putting it down to tiredness, the nausea seems so much worse during the week because I'm getting up earlier and its a longer day and I can't have a nap in between! Weekends aren't so bad! Boobs still sore, hopefully only another couple of weeks and the symptoms won't be as strong, still I'm actually grateful I've not been sick! I hate being sick! How are you doing? 

Well I'll of course let you know how it goes tomorrow and send you a picture of hopefully our bigger bean! :baby:

Speak to you soon! :hugs:

xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

it is very very wiered how its all the 9's i think its a great sign xx:baby:

sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, however i have to admitt i am missing my afternoon naps, hopefully i will sleep better at night, as i just seem to keep tossing and turning, ar you hubby sounds very excited, (whats his name by the way lol) 

mine (Jay) is just the same he cant wait to tell everyone.

oh forgot to say i went to my nephews party on sunday my brother rang this morning and said "i hope you dont mind me asking - but are you pregnant," nearly chocked on my tea lol........clearly i look different and am showing.:blush:

i have put on nearly half a stone so bad, and i feel so fat!!!!! its hard as just before my wedding i lost 4 stone, so its very hard to know its slowly coming back, but i know its all worth it, and i know to take it easy on the crisps, but its so hard when all you fancy is nibbling on crisps or biscuits.

hopefully the swimming will help me tone a little or something lol

oh also bought some maternity support bras, i have to tell you, IT IS TOTALLY HEAVEN 

i wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and i cannot wait to see the bigger bean i really cant.

ill be thinking of you all, email me when you xx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you! I was going to e-mail yesterday but when I finally got in to work, I was so busy, then I started to get a headache in the aftenoon (from not sleeping much the previous two nights) :wacko: so I went to bed when I got in for half an hour, but then a friend of mine who is unfotunately going through a divorce asked if I could ring her and she was in tears bless her, so by the time I'd spoken to her, and had tea, I was shattered! 

I went to bed at 9.30pm and eventually gave in and took some paracetamol and went to sleep, but woke at Midnight, then again at 4AM and could not get back to sleep! God knows why, I thought the reason I couldn't sleep before was because I was thinking about the scan! Anyway, I was fed up and grumpy this morning and got to work late, and have felt groggy most of the day! :growlmad:

But anyway....after my rant! Yesterday was amazing! :happydance: We saw Bean kicking! it was really kicking too, so we think its a boy and wants to be a footballer! everything seems fine and she says it measured 4cms so I'm 11 weeks now! Or will be tomorrow! So glad everything seems to be going well. Next scan with NHS will be in November, guess which date though...Friday 13th! Can you believe it! Ah well, all the nines seemed to be good luck, so I'm sure it's fine! :thumbup:

Can't believe your brother noticed! I have put nearly that on too though, but if you think about it 3 months is quite a long time, so we're allowed! Well done for losing all that weight before your wedding that's amazing! And don't worry, if you did it then, you'll lose it no problem after the birth! 

Hope you're having a good day hun and speak to you soon. Will send a picture too your e-mail address later xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Yay, i am so glad it all went okay, have been checking here and on facebook to see if you had emailed lol.

kicking hey, at 4cm long thats crazy to get your head around that, i even just looked at a ruler lol, so tiny. are you going to find out what you are having?

i have been suffering from headaches too, and hun, i have not had a decnet nights sleep since i dont know when, i am up every 2-3 hours peeing, or tossin and turning, its is really starting to affect me now, i was awake so early this morning that i was in work at 8am, now thats saying something! 

i just wish i could sleep through, just one night, guess its all good preperation! but please tell someone we have 7 motnhs left to prepare and a decents night sleep would go down a treat.

did they check the fluid behind beans neck, that test thingy?

how spooky i am 11 weeks today lol, so snap lol when are you going to tell work? have you worked out how long you will be taking off? i didnt realise how rubbish the maternity pay was grrrrr

i hope you are feeling better hunny, are you drinking lots of water? 

cant wait to see your scan xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi darl! Glad I'm not the only one suffering with headaches and lack of sleep! Like everyone keeps saying we'd better get used to it, but when the baby comes we won't be nauseous and extra tired from carrying a baby! :baby:

I've e-mailed you the scan picture, it says Bean at 12 weeks but its really 11, I'm coming up to 12 this friday! I can't believe its your scan next week isn't it! So excited for you! Its amazing to see the little movements! :happydance:

I've felt a little better today and had a fab weekend, told my friend's as they asked why I wasn't drinking at the 30th birthday party, they were really pleased, I'm not putting it on facebook til after the next scan (free one with babybond on 26th). 

They didn't do the fluid check, they don't offer that on the NHS up here, just the blood test at 16 weeks, and I'm not having it done with babybond either as it would have been £150. 

I've told work - most people had guessed anyway! How about you? are you going to tell everyone after next week?! I think I will probably take 9 months off, maybe going back after 6 if I can't afford it! Cos I think you can reduce the maternity leave, but can't extend it. I can't imagine I'll want to go back at all but needs must! I think if we do decide to find out the sex we're going to keep it between ourselves and not tell anyone, then its our little secret! My hubby (Mike) wants to know, but I wanted to keep it a surprise, but I think I could be persuaded as I'm so impatient! :wacko:

Anyway I'm off to bed! Speak to you soon hun! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you

wow your bean photo is amazing so pleased you got to see it, i am so excited for mine i cant even tell you 

oh i am so so poorly i had a sore throat on friday, woke with a cold on saturday, had to leave a wedding early on saturday - i felt so ill:growlmad:

sunday in bed/couch all day, monday dragged myself to work and got sent home, today i was meant to be in london for a seminar but i just could not move! i was up all night, blowing nose, sneezing coughing blah blah blah!!!!!!! think jay is going to move out lol

i am so tired from not sleeping, when i say i have watched clock go around -i have grrrr!:nope:

i have never felt so rough from just a cold! and to top it off i have not been sick from being preggers but i have from coughing, now that is bizzar! its just so hard cause i cant take anything, so take it from me hun, stock up on vitamin c, drink lots of it you dont want a cold believe me hun:wacko:

i just hope i am not hurting pickle with all the couging and nose blowing cause believe me i have been doing it a lot, 4 boxes of tissues in 3 days!!!!!!!!!

anyway enough of my rant 

i am glad you had a good weekend, your photos look fantastic

i suppose there are only so many excuses you can give friends, luckily i have stayed clear of most of them, not long to go now!! although i was waiting for a promotion at work so was going to leave telling friends and work till that went through, as once one person knows somethin around here everyone knows!

but looks like that has been put on the back burner due to cut backs and will happen soon. this has annoyed me somewhat! so i have asked that they put it in writing, so if andf when i tell them they wont discriminate me, so annoyed i really am.

i am hoping to take a year off have been saving for a while for this and we are still being really careful and putting money away monthly - well as much as we can so i can try and achieve this, if not prob nine months. maternity pay is rubbish!!!!

i think i will be finding out, but will not let people know that we have as i know they will keep asking - i know my parents wont want to know.

its all so exciting xx

i hope you are okay and having a good day sweetie xx:hugs:


----------



## choccielover

Hi ladies

I hope you can give me some advice. I've been reading your threads with interest as most of you on Clomid are having scans and injections on what looks like a monthly basis.

Is it weird that I haven't had any of those things offered to me? I am now on my 5th round of 50mg Clomid and I've had nothing apart from a visit to the consultant a couple of months ago and all he did was talk about how we would have to pay for IUI or IVF in a couple of months time.

I feel a little cheated. What is supposed to happen?

Thanks for any advice as I'm so confused. xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi Choccie

it is highly recommended that you have scans with every cycle of chlomid, to make sure you are not over hypertimulating, which can be dangerous, this means producing to many follicles, and of course to make sure the drug is actually doing something or not!

can i ask are you seeing a gyny or a fertility specialist?

you dont usually have injections with chlomid, i only had one injection once, to make me ovulate as the chlomid did not work for me after 6 rounds.

i also took injections for IUI.

i get so mad at these doctors who dont do what they are meant to do.

are you on the NHS list for IUI or IVF?

you do need to remember that each consultant seems to have their own agenda, but for your own health you should have a scan to make sure you dont hypertimulate.....

my mistake was being refered to a gyny consultant by my rubbish doctor and not to a fertiolity specialist like i found myself and also my private health covered.

good luck and feel free to ask anythin else.

p.s maybe you should ask your consultant how do you know i am not hyperstimulating if you are not scanning me?


----------



## hopeandfaith

you should also be having blood tests to see if you have ovulated, you cannot depend on the ov kits

x


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, so sorry you've not been well! It's awful getting a cold at the best of times, but when you're pregnant it's worse! I think it must be quite common to be a bit run down though as your little pickle will be taking all your nutrients! Hope you're starting to feel a bit better, if not stay in bed and rest, that's all you can do! :sleep:

That's a pain about your promotion, like you say though get it in writing so they can't change their minds once they know! I think we should have started saving a little earlier! But its difficult with just day to day stuff! 

Mike's sister has been really good though, she's buying us one useful thing every week when she goes shopping, like nappies, or baby wipes that kind of thing, so we should have quite a bit by the time little bean arrives! I think we might start doing that too! There's loads of money off vouchers too, if you joing like the Boots club for example, I think you can claim a free bag you know for nappies and baby things when you buy some pampers or something! 
I'm getting more excited as each week goes by! as it means we're getting closer to having little bean or in your case pickle! :baby:

I've been in a foul mood tonight for some reason, :growlmad: think its cos I'm tired, I'm going to bed soon, but I slept pretty well last night, only got up once! After last week's lack of sleep it was very welcome! 

Anyway hope you're ok hun, get well soon! And speak to you soon xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Choccielover, I had 4 rounds of clomid before taking a break, the first 2, I just took the tablets then had a blood test on day 21 to see if I'd ovulated, which I had, but then rounds 3 and 4 I also went for a follicular scan to check the size of my follicles before ovulation and then for the injection. I however had a bad reaction to the injection after round 4, I suffered from hyperstimulation as I was already ovulating on just the clomid, I didn't need the injection as well. I would ask for a blood test to see if you're ovulating on just the clomid, in which case I would try and relax on that for a couple of months! If its not working for you, ask for the injection instead. They can try a few things before putting you forward for IVF. If at any time though you don't feel you're getting anywhere with the doctor or specialist you're seeing, don't be worried about asking to be referred to someone else. 
Good Luck! x


----------



## choccielover

Dear Hopeandfaith

Thanks so much for that. I'm with a FS on the NHS but come the end of Clomid we'll have to pay for our IUI or IVF.

xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Choccie,

surely if they know the chlomid does not work for you, as it didnt for me, surely your next automatic step with the NHS is IUI/IVF, that you DONT have to pay for.

something doesnt seem right?


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello sweetie.

Backt to work for me today, had a cranky line manager on the phone to me yesterday, and i thought you know what, its just easier to come in! long story but to sum things up i call her the dragon!!!:growlmad:

i do feel a bit better mind you, just very tired, but no news there lol

thats really nice of mikes sister hun, jays mums is also doing the same, she did it for her daughter and i think her nappy supply lasted her 5 months!! amazing huh, like you think i will start to!!
:baby:

oh look on ASDA website they got a sale on on lots of baby stuff, however, not sure what is cheap and what is not, never really bought anything before lol

Just found out the baby show is coming to london and hubby wants to take me, how exciting, think i will leave credit cards at home i have seen some stalls that will be there, wow!!!:flower:

i am so apprehensive about monday, i have got it into my head that what with the cold, sneexing, blowing, coughing etc.......that i have upset pickle, i just hope everything is okay, it really cant come soon enough.

i slept well last night only up twice, with the coughing, so like you its very welcomed!

have you got a pregnancy journal? jay is at footy tonight, i plan to sit in and fill some of it out, i would like to say with a nice glass of reD LOL (wow that would go down a treat right now lol):coffee:

we going to start taking belly photos too if mine fits into the camera lens hahahahaha

i can see you are enjoying a lovely kit kat as we speak hmmmm that would be nice, better than these tangerines i am throwing down my throat.

oh just found out someone in the office next door is pregnant, through IVF and we are due at the same time, i cant wait to tell her it will be nice to see each other grow etc.

its funny how so many of us around us have problems conceiving, and we dont even know it.

anyhoo, i hope you have a good day and the afternoon flys by for you hunny xxxxx

lots a love n hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi honey, firstly sorry for the long e-mail! 

I'm glad you feel better, although having to go back to work for a dragon can't be nice! :growlmad:

Oh I can't tell you what a shit day I've had today, :growlmad: it started off bad when I didn't leave til late cos I was rushing to the loo thinking I was going to be sick, which is weird because I haven't been sick all this time! Then I got to work and the same happened again, so I tried eating a banana which helped, but a couple of people were commenting (only joking) but saying oh its going to be a long 6 months, implying I was making a mountain out of a mole hill when I haven't taken one day off sick in this whole time despite feeling rubbish most days! Perhaps I was being sensitive, but you know how easy it is to feel emotional! 

Anyway it was fine after that, hubby sent me a message that cheered me up and all was fine until lunchtime. I'd asked our Lab dept. for an update on some samples we were sending out that were due at the beginning of this week and I knew they were already behind from an e-mail that was sent last week, but being over a week ago, I needed a more up to date update if you like! Anyway, e-mail came back that was a bit arsy from one of the technicians, and the next thing I know, this other guy brings the samples to me and starts having a go at me in the office saying I should have known as he told me last week there was a delay cos I kept pushing other jobs in front, and I should use my common sense etc. I was like, hang on, I only wanted to know when I could send them out I didn't ask for a load of abuse to go with it! Well it turned in to a bit of a slanging match, more from him, but I wasn't going to let him speak to me like that, pregnant or not he shouldn't have spoken to anyone the way he did, he was totally out of order. Well at first I was mad, but then I just got upset thinking I'd stressed myself out and hurt Bean and I just lost it and burst in to tears and couldn't stop for about 20 minutes! :cry:

Of course I'm fine now, and everyone in the office backed me up and made me feel better, but the b*stard didn't even apologise to me! So I'm still narked about it now! I was having a bad day as it was and he just made it ten times worse! I'm so tempted just to not go in tomorrow, but I'm not going to let him bother me. 

I'm so glad its friday tomorrow, and in 2 weeks we're off to Portugal with my mum and dad for a week so I'm really looking forward to that. :happydance:

What time's your appointment on Monday? And don't worry Pickle will be fine, I felt as anxious as you before hand and Bean was there kicking away! I really wish you didn't live so far away cos I'd come over with some elderflower cordial or something! lol! :flower:

Anyway darl, sorry for my rant, I hope you have a fab weekend and I'm sure I'll be in touch before Monday to say good luck and can't wait to see a picture of pickle! :baby:

Lotsa love 
xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

HI ya you

sending you a BIG BIG BIG HUG ((((((((((((((((((((((((H)))))))))))))))))))) :hugs:some people, i tell you!!!!!!!!

firstly, the first half of your email made me really mad...........but the last bit really, really made me smile thank you it really made me smile xx :flower:

It must have been something in the air yesterday as i had a terrible day to with the dragon here, i think i am going to get some union advise to be honest.:growlmad:

some people are so far up their own backsides that they dont care.

i am really sorry he upset you, i hope he feels guilty!!!!!! or his beer is off at the weekend lol

wow portugal, i so wish i was going away, could do with some warm weather, am i allowed to say i am jelous lol lol.:thumbup:

more to the point i will miss you :hugs:

hubby is so excited for monday, i just feel so nervous i cannot wait to see pickle kicking about i really hope he/she is okay i really do.

my friend who had IVF had her three months scan, and knows she is having a boy!!! i didnt think it was possible to find out so early, strange!

would you believe i slept through the night last night (slightly worrying lol) i couldnt believe it! felt so much better for it, and we even slept through the alarm, which we never, never, never ever do, obviously we needed it. 
please dont apologise for your rant, thats what friends are for:hugs:

do you have any nice plans for the weekend hun?

i hope you are feeling okay hun and sickness has gone? might just be your hormones leveling out! oh and i cry at everything, i cant even watch x factor without balling it. do you have sky?

lots a love xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Only one more day to go! I can't wait to see pickle's photo! And your day is finally here! And don't worry, I'm sure everything will be fine! I think I'm going to be nervous before every scan/blood test/etc! :wacko:

Did I tell you I found out I'm Rhesus negative? it means I have to have an injection, basically a mini blood transfusion I think in January at about 28 weeks! Bit scary but I think it will be fine! 

I told one of my friends yesterday ( she already has 2 girls) and she was really pleased, and she says if we want anything like baby chairs (the floor ones with the toys) or maternity clothes I can have them! I was really grateful because there's so much to buy! We said the only things we want to buy for ourselves that's new are the cot and the pram, but even then I think we'll wait til the January sales! :thumbup:

Wow she found out already at 12 weeks! I can't believe some find out that early! I didn't think genitals developed til about 14 or 15 weeks? perhaps if its a boy it is more obvious! lol! :baby:

We're very lucky to be going away, but we booked it before we found out I was pregnant, but its perfect timing really cos I'll be in the 2nd trimestre! Can't believe I'm saying that still! :happydance:

Sorry you're having a bad time at work too, its rubbish isn't it! Well only another 5 or 6 months and we'll have another full time job! but this one will be much more rewarding! And yes we'll probably be knackered but I won't care when we have our little bundle! :baby:

Anyway best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you, and send me the photo when you can! Lots of love and hugs! :flower: :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Oh and yes we have Sky plus, which is good so I can record Strictly and the XFactor and I don't have to miss one! and I cry at XFactor too! lol! xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey you

hasnt it been a lovley day, not that i have been out, i have been asleep most of the day!!!

thats so nice of your friend, especailly the maternity clothes.

not sure if i said but my sis in laws best friend has 3 bags of maternity clothes for me to go through, not that she knows yet that its for me! lol i already have tried on 4 pairs of jeans, one pair had the band that will go right over the bump it is so comfortable lol

i wil be pleased for any clothes as they are so expensive and so many stages to go through.

your negative - didnt know a blood transfusion was what they did for that, but hey least they test for it!

hopefully everything will go well tomorrow i am so worried about it, so glad its here already, not sure what the night will bring lol

it is going to be a nightmare getting around to everyone before people start telling everyone, its hard where i live, once one person knows the whole world does, and i am worried about someone posting it on facebook and i havent told people, bloody facebook, wish it was never invented sometimes. its gonna be hard i tell you to get to everyone. but hey let this be our biggest problem lol

oh i asked about sky - as have you found chanel 254 and 255 they have lovely baby programmes on there, usualy on in the mornings but only get to see them at the weekends, its lovely to watch.

i will be in touch when i can and tell you all about scan, not looking forward to blood tests hey ho lol

lots of love hope you have a good day sweetie xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, hope it went ok today! :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya you.

wow, it was totally amazing and a big relief! pickle was very funny, he/she even waved (well looked liike it lol) and what was even funnier, he/she decided to turn over onto their tummy, and i saw it all happen, and then it wouldnt move turn back over lol, the guy was trying to wiggle my tummy to try and get it turn back but it wasnt having any of it lol

it was lovely to see and i could have watched the screen forever!:baby:

my hubby, was so excited and pleased, as you can imagine, he wanted to go and buy a travel system right there and then, he had done lots of research on them so knew which one was good lol, so i let him get on with it lol, it was fun shopping and now i have a travel system in my house i walked passed it this morning, and thought OMG!!!

i think we were both emotionally drained than anything last night, i am still shattered and cannot wait to get home to close my eyes lol

i will send you an email of my ickle pickle lol
:happydance:
anyway, how are you? how was your weekend hun xx

is it friday yet?:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi sweets! Sorry I didn't reply yesterday, I went on at lunch, but it was manic and I kept getting interrupted so I couldn't reply! :growlmad:
I am so pleased for you! I'm so glad pickle is ok, I knew he/she would be! I'm exactly the same though, worrying every 5 minutes! I can't wait til saturday to see Bean again! I can't believe pickle turned round so much! Just wait til you can feel it! Its going to be amazing I can't wait! :happydance:

So have you told everyone yet? I think I'm going to put it on facebook next week maybe, there are still a couple of friends I haven't seen yet that I want to tell in person first, and I am going to change my status on here to pregnant now! At last! It won't say TTC anymore! :happydance: :happydance:

That's so funny about your hubby, Mike is the same, well in a way, he's already sold the futon in the spare room, bought a new wardrobe and chest of drawers and we're apparently going to start decorating when we get back of holiday! And they say women are impatient! lol! :winkwink:

I went to dinner with a friend last night, well an early tea cos I was in bed by half 9! she was a bit late and I was wondering where she was, she then burst in saying you'll never guess why I'm late, and it was because she was buying pregnancy tests! She's had quite a few problems with cysts and endometriosis, and her and her husband have been trying for a while, so she was so excited that she might be, and she was! I was so pleased for her! Then when I told her I was too she almost flipped out she was so excited! So good news all round! :hugs:

Anyway hun I hope you have a fab week, I bet you're on cloud 9! :cloud9:

Speak to you soon
Lotsa love and hugs! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello toots lol

wow thats amazing news about your friend, how lovely and she wont be far behind you, you can have baby coffee mornings lol arrr its great news.

arr bet you cant wait for saturday! i would have one every week if i could. Hubby wants to have one of those 4d scans, bless him lol

i keep staring at my scan pic and just analyzing it all the time, its amazing.

i have one of those stinking headaches, had it since yesterday morning, i cannot wait for it to go. early night for me i think. just annoying when i am in bed so early as it feels like i never leave work lol

decorating arrr how fantastic, i have been told that when he does it i am not allowed to see until its finished, im choosing the decor of course lol, i am such a control freek lol.

did you midwife tell you who gives you, your dentist/optician certifiate? to get it free, no one has mentioned it to me yet!

speak to you soon hunny xx have a lovely evening,:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun! 

Yes we're both really looking forward to saturday, plus its my mum's birthday so we're going to have a meal out - all be it an early one so I can go to bed! :wacko:

I didn't sleep very last night, so I've had a bloomin headache all day today too, I was late going in to work cos I just couldn't get out of bed! Only 2 days to go til the weekend! :thumbup:

That's so sweet of your hubby to do the room as a surprise! I have to admit I'm a bit of a control freak too so I have to supervise! lol! :winkwink:

I wasn't sure what to do about the dentist thing, I actually booked an appt. for next friday before we go away cos my gums are really sore! I'll have to ring up and ask. 

So have you told everyone yet? Cos if not my mum will do it for you! lol! I think aside from taking out a newspaper add, she's told all her friends about Bean! :flower:

I think we'd like to have a 4D scan too later on, its looks amazing! :baby:

Anyway I'm going to go to bed I'm shattered! Have a good rest and hope you're headache's gone! :sleep:

Speak soon xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi ya

was lovely talking to you last night, i didnt end up falling asleep till about 11.30pm even though i was so tired!!!:sleep:

i could not get up this morning grrrr, and as usual i bet i cant lay in on saturday.

arrr sounds like your saturday is going to be really lovely a day full of nice stuff. :happydance:

To get a maternity exemption certificate aparently you need to ask your midwife for a form and they will send you a certificate in the post, it may work differently there!

you made me laugh when you said that about your mum lol lol i have warned my mum not to say anything until saturday, she is just bursting lol :wacko:

we have arranged to see our friends on saturday for early dinner (the girl who was on facebook last night) she is the one who is pregnant and wasnt really there for me, its been a bit strained lately and havent really seen much of here, used to see her so often, so i have to say i am nervous, but i think she will fall off her chair!!! well hopefully not as aparently she looks like she has a beach ball down her top lol

hopefully once she knows what i have been through, she will see the errors of her ways! who knows!

my brother had a 4d scan with his first son it was amazing! ill see how much they are

ok hun i best get on, feeling really uncomfortable today and dont know why grrrr, oooh got my maternity jeans on for the first time today heheheh:happydance:

speak to you soon hope your head is better.

xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you! Well we had a lovely time at the scan, and we took my mum and dad with us, because it was just the free private one, you can take more than just one person in with you, my mum thought it was a lovely birthday present! She cried bless her! :flower:
Bean was upside down at first! then turned over and looked right at us with one hand under his/her head! and Mike sleeps like that! It looked like a little alien though! So cute! then it moved again and looked like it was waving! :happydance:
I can't believe how much Bean has grown in 2 and a half weeks! Mind you, the size of my stomach is a give away! It seems to be growing rather rapidly! :thumbup:

So did you manage to have a lie in? I didn't really, but might have a little sleep before we go out! :sleep:

That'll be nice telling your friend, she'll be really pleased for you, and hopefully she'll realise she should have been there for you. I hope you have a lovely night hun, its so nice being able to tell people! 

Hope you're feeling more comfortable! I couldn't fasten some trousers I used to wear all the time yesterday, but my maternity trousers were in the wash! I think I'll definitely need to buy or borrow some clothes soon! 

Take care hun and have a fab weekend, I'll send you a photo probably Monday when we've scanned it. Let me know how it goes later! :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi ya you, arrr thats so lovely that you could take your mum, i wish i could!

thats funny how you saw him positioned like mike lol, so cute.:thumbup:

we have managed now to have told everyone, and it is a big sigh of relief lol, my friend was really suprised but very happy her partner who is my hubbys best mate, ran straight up to the bar and bought us a bought us a bottle of champagne, which was really lovely.

my tummy is growing too, even my line manager said to my colleague, do u think she is just putting on weight, or do u think she is expectin!!!!!

we did lots of walking yesterday, which was nice, first bit of exercise i have done in a long time, and i did ache after lol, how bad is that!

i have also ordered a pregnancy yoga dvd, hopefully it will be here soon 

i hope your mum had a good bday, and you enjoyed your meal.

cant wait to see your scan

lots a love xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! So nice to finally be able to announce it isn't it! And its now on FB too! I haven't done an announcement on here though yet, are you going to? The only reason I thought I would is for those who are still trying on Clomid, you could maybe tell of your success with IUI? Anyway, its starting to become real now most people know! :happydance:

We had such a lovely weekend, and we're away from this saturday so we're really lucky, but I can't wait, I so need a holiday I'm exhausted! I think I'll be sleeping most of the time! It'll be strange not being in touch for a week! But if I get on the internet, I'll send you a quick message to say hi! :flower:

Hope you're having a good week sweets, let me know how that Yoga DVD is! 

Speak to you soon! :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello you,

how are you? i am really tired today, i have been trying to get into work fr 8.15am-8.30 so i can leave at 4pm, its hard but i prefer to get home early and i seem to be waking up early, so i thought i might as well.:sleep:

it was very strange announcing it on facebook and everyone seems so suprised, why i do not know! lol last person to tell is line manager dragon, tomorrow! i have a one to one with her so will tell her then, then i can really hang out and breathe lol:happydance:

i put on my slouching jumper last night and it was so tight around the tummy i had to stretch it to be able to feel comfortable, how funny is that. i also put on a day dress this morning and it was the first time that i realised i had actually put on weight, it was tight everywhere, where as in aug it was quite lose fitting lol oh well lol:blush:

oh yeah i forgot you are going away - whats the weather like there? i bet you cannot wait! we were going to try and get away over new year but i bit worried about flying as i will be 6 months, i so need a break.

you get all the sleep you can, it will be wonderful to be waited on and to be able to chill out:coffee:

my dvd has still not arrived half of me just wants to get on with it, the other half is secretly glad its not here, so i dont have to do it hahahaha!

speak to you soon hun x:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, not been on here for a while so thought I'd carry on the thread! So excited we're 16 weeks now! Hope I start to feel Bean soon! :baby:

Hope you're having a good week - so looking forward to the weekend already! Did you find an outfit for your party? I'm looking forward to having a big bump then people will know you're pregnant and you can wear stretchy things! lol! 
Speak to you soon hun! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya

sorry been totally manic, everytime i go to log on here, i get distracted! and my line manager is doing my brian in, totalllllyyyyyyyyyyyy:growlmad:

i am doing good, tired but good, have not had a headache since tuesday (they are horrible) 

i soooooooo cant wait for the weekend, just to lay in, will be a blessing! this week has really dragged somewhat!

i havent had a chance yet to look for something to wear, but i do have a black dress that still fits me (stretchy) that i will probably just wear, save me buying anything, i also have an engagement party the following week, so who knows what i will wear for that lol

i am also going to the baby show on sunday with my friend, i cant wait, it will be so lovely to look around:happydance:

i am not planning on buying anything major but if i see anything, they are putting on another one near us in feb so hubby said he will come and buy stuff then 

my mother in law, informed me the other night, we now have 400 new born nappies, bless her, she is now onto the next stage lol i am sure it will be a great help.

we have the baby essential bags (you know the bounty ones you get) here at work so have managed to take a few, the sudo creams come in minature size and will be handy for going out and about, if you want to give me your addy on facebook, i would love to send you some  but no probs if not.

what are you up to over the weekend, anything nice?

my bump is very visable in most clothes now and the dress i am wearing sat definitley shows it off, its lovely xxx

sorry i have been crap at being on here i promise not to do it again lol

lots a love xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya hun! That's so good of your mother in law, wow 400 nappies seems like a lot, but when you think they go through up to 40 in a week you do need a lot! My sister in law is doing that for us, buying one thing a week, like breast pads, baby talc, all sorts, its so nice! :flower:

Awww that's lovely about your bump, it feels nice doesn't it when you can show it off, I seem to have developed bump envy though! My stomach goes out at the top, in at the navel then out for my bump! I think the stomach is just food while the bump is baby! lol! :wacko:
I thought I would just develop a bump then the rest of my stomach would follow! Seems my body has other ideas! ah well! It'll even out when I get bigger! :happydance:

Got my blood test on Monday, have you had yours yet? I'm a bit nervous about it, well for the results anyway, even though I know we should be low risk, I'll be glad when (hopefully) we get the results back and its low risk. 

Going to my sister in laws for tea tonight, should be fun, I've made a lemon tart, really like baking, haven't done any in a while so its been nice! Then nothing planned tomorrow. I quite wish there was something to see at the cinema, my friends kep telling me they hardly ever go now they've got babies in fact going out as a two is a luxury! lol! so we're going to try and make the most of it! We have a trip to London planned for my friend's birthday end November, so we're getting the train down and staying in a nice hotel, but that's all really. I think we'll go to the Lake district for the day and out for lunches - its so nice but we seem to be even closer than before! :flower:

Hope you have fun at the show! And I would really appreciate that if you could send me a bag that would be great! Cheers hun! :hugs:

Have a lovely weekend and speak to you soon! 
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Monring hunny,

wow, i am totally shattered could not get up this morning at all lol.

the baby show was brilliant, we got there at 12pm and did not get home till 7pm hahahaha, it was massive.:sleep:

we did not buy a lot, i only got a towel thingy and get this............. there place where i had may 8 week scan has a stall there, and they were doing something called, heartbeat in a bear. you basically have your heart beat of your baby recorded and they put it inside a teddy bear and you press it everytime you want to hear it, it was WONDERFUL.:happydance:

i really thought all they would do was put the listening device on my tummy, but no they did it through the normal scanning process!!!!!!! ahhhh i was so happy i got to see my pickle and his/hers heart beat fluttering, and it had hic ups lol.:baby:

i did not have a clue that i would get to see pickle on screen and all for ten pounds, how amazing is that!

i was so reliefed as i was going to pay another £65 to have another scan soon as waiting till november 30th feels like a life time away from last scan and was starting to worry, so now i feel so much better and hopefully i can relax!!

my friend had one of those 3d scans, it was amazing, she is due in 10 weeks, and we got to see his features and he is soooooooo cute i was in tears lol

so good day all round, lots of freebies too lol

you should see if manchester are doing one hun.

anyway how was your lemon tart yummmmmm lol:happydance:

its so nice that you feel closer, its nice to know thats even possible isnt it hunny xx

how are you feeling, how was blood tests hun.

i had my bloods done when i had three months scan, getting results on wednesday, when i see my consultant.

lots a love and speak soon, roll on 5'oclock xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hiya sweetie! So glad you had a good time! Sounds amazing! I wish I had one going on near me! There's nothing as far as I know in Manchester, I think they had one beginning October and I missed it! :dohh:

Wow didn't know they would do you a scan right there and for only £10 that's fantastic! You must be thrilled and relieved! I can't believe you have to wait til end November though! I only have to wait less than 4 weeks and I already can't wait! I just want to know everything's ok and I'm sure it is, but its going to be a bit of a scary scan too until they say its all ok! :wacko:

I was considering hiring one of those doppler machines so I can hear Bean's heartbeat! but I don't know, what do you think? :shrug:

Blood test was ok, should get the results within a week if it comes back high risk, and a letter within 2 weeks if it comes back low risk, so fingers crossed I don't hear anything within a week! 

Weekend was good, mostly relaxing, and the lemon tart was yummy! lol! :thumbup:

I'll send you my address on FB later on hun. Hope you're having a good day! 
Speak to you soon
Lotsa love :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you xx

thank heavens its nearly 3pm, it is a typical monday!

funny you should say that about the doppler things, i was gonna get one, i looked into it but the reviews are not great, some were saying that you sometimes pick up your own heart beat, and other times nothing at all! which will then worry you.

my friend did tell me that everytime she visits the midwife she listens to the babys heart beat, so hopefully that will happen with us, then hopefully we wont have to worry and can use them as mile stones, just a thought, but i know you are as anxious as me hun xx

yea send me your addy, i dont have the whole packs of the baby essential things as couldnt walk out building with them and its mostly leaflets but ill send you some bits hun :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, don't think we're getting a doppler now, just for the reason I don't want to be worried just in case we can't find it! I have faith everything is fine! Just have to keep fingers crossed! :baby:

I'll send you my address, keep forgetting! lol! So tired tonight! Going to bed I think! :sleep:
Going to see Michael McIntyre tomorrow night, really looking forward to it! Hope you're having a good week! :flower:

Speak to you soon :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

:hugs:Hi ya

yes everything will be fine hunny, so dont worry xx

i am off to get my blood test results now and to see consultant, not sure for what really, i am going to see the nurse who did the procedure, i bought her a thank you card and a box of jelly babies :baby:just felt i had to do something.

ill speak to you later sweetie, i hope all is well with you hun.

xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, not been on here for ages! Hope you're ok! Had a good weekend, quite relaxing, although my friend is quite ill at the moment with an inflamed bladder, quite worrying for her, its like having cystitis for 2 months! :cry: so she was quite upset, she's seeing a consultant this week. But we watched a girly film and ate minstrels which is always a good thing! :thumbup:

I've been feeling Bean move the past week! It's amazing to think this little thing is moving around, I know we've had scans but to feel it is so lovely! Have you felt anything yet? I wasn't sure at first, thought it might be wind! lol! but its more distinctive! Always seems to be left side, and in the mornings, not so much in the afternoons, but I'm going to ask the midwife tomorrow about the positions etc I don't think you're meant to feel it every day at this early stage. So exciting though! :happydance: 

Sooo can't be bothered with work today! There are quite a few managers and directors in the States for the annual Sales meeting, so its quiet, but not on the phone or e-mail front! 

Are you going to have the swine flu injection do you think? I'm really not sure what to do, I'm going to see if the midwife can tell me anything tomorrow, but they've probably been told they have to advise to have it anyway! Its so confusing, I'm just not sure of the effects it would have, cos it hasn't been tested on pregnant women or not that many of them anyway. :wacko:

Well I'll speak to you soon hunny, hope you and pickle are good! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

OMG OMG you have felt bean move, tell me, tell me what is it like.......... no i havent hun, so deseperate to though.:thumbup:

i have had slight aching pains, dont think it is pickle moving though. do let me know what midwife says! i heard its like a little flutter, i cant wait.:happydance:

not sure about swine flu, i actually heard that on the radio this morning coming to work, if i saw my midwife i would ask her, but dont see her until 25 weeks, so can you let me know what yours says huny

really sorry about your friend that must be awful for her xx

my weekend was very productive, i got every single thing out of every single cupboard and got rid of loads of crap and stuff we dont use, need etc, i cant believe how much space i freed up!

i told hubby that now we have emptied pickles baby room cupboards nothing is to go back in them until we start buying stuff for pickle lol

i am a little OCD have you noticed lol.:blush:

i felt much better for doing it, hubby did most of it, with me pointing and saying where to put things lol, just glad i done it now as few months down the line i would have found it harder. but its done now

rest of weekend was relaxing, i seem to be getting up easier but by 10am i am ready to go back to bed lol:sleep::sleep::sleep:

i have a ball to go to in two weeks, went shopping, why is it maternity clothes seem to be so old or frumpy - i mean its the christmas season and no one has hardly anything, thats if they have a maternity section at all!!!

i let my feelings known to the mothercase assistant about this lol

i got a dress from there but only cause i cant see anything else, crazy huh 

i havent forgot about your stuff, i will send once the post strike and back log dies down, dont want it getting lost or stuck anywhere, and we do have about 5 motnhs so i am sure you will get in time lol

oooooooo do you know we are nearly half way there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

lots a love hope your day is flying by xxx:hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi....hope u dont mind me joining this thread....im taking my 1st clomid pill tonight, 50mg. Its my first cycle & been told to take it days 2-6.....heard somewhere on here night time is best time to take it so thought id leave it til tonight .....is this right?? Im booked in for my first scan on fri ( day 6) then have been told i will have more internal scans the week after but i will find out after this scan .....will i be given this trigger shot?? my fertility specialist didnt mention it but to be honest she didnt mention much...just wrote the prescription out 4 the clomid & said read the leaflet on the follicular scanning & book urself in 4 a scan when you come on next. Im really hoping i do get the trigger shot as we have been ttc for 15 mths now & altho my husbands sperm has improved id like to know the best time to DTD.....dont want to be at it like rabbits & waste the sperm if u know what i mean!! lol.... xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

4got to ask about evening primrose oil...bought some today as i dont seem to get alot of ewcm & heard that epo can help in that deprtartment especially if husbands sperm isnt brilliant??? its ok to take with clomid? xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi....hope u dont mind me joining this thread....im taking my 1st clomid pill tonight, 50mg. Its my first cycle & been told to take it days 2-6.....heard somewhere on here night time is best time to take it so thought id leave it til tonight .....is this right?? Im booked in for my first scan on fri ( day 6) then have been told i will have more internal scans the week after but i will find out after this scan .....will i be given this trigger shot?? my fertility specialist didnt mention it but to be honest she didnt mention much...just wrote the prescription out 4 the clomid & said read the leaflet on the follicular scanning & book urself in 4 a scan when you come on next. Im really hoping i do get the trigger shot as we have been ttc for 15 mths now & altho my husbands sperm has improved id like to know the best time to DTD.....dont want to be at it like rabbits & waste the sperm if u know what i mean!! lol.... xx

Hi DancingKaty1 - I'm on my first cycle and I have been taking it at night, just in case there are funny side effects. It seems to have worked ok - only headaches, tiredness and weepiness during the day, not nice but bearable. I have my first scan tomorrow (day 12) and I don't know about trigger shots - I don't think they are standard, but I guess you could ask on day 6 to see what is available at your clinic. It's tough to know when to DTD on this kind of cycle - I'm not sure if it effects when ovulation happens but we have decided to go for it every 48 hours from day 9 (unless the scan tomorrow shows I'm just about to ovulate or something in which case we'll up it!) 

I guess its just best to store up a list of questions for them on your first scan? Good luck with everything anyway! 

x


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi ya

some girls took the chlomid at night, because of 'headaches' i used to take mine in the morning but it really doesnt matter as long as you take it.

have you read about the side affects?

we used to DTD every other night.

chlomid did not work for me after 6 cycles, IUI gave us our growing miracle 

trigger shots - this depends on each ferrtility specialist i only had this once on my last go and this was private, i would assume they would have told you if they were going to give it to you as you. or they may be waiting to give it to you once they know your folicles are ready!

are you doing this on the NHS or privately?

are you aware that chomid can sometimes make your CM hostile to sperm, so we used 'preseed' you can get it off ebay!

i also used something called angus cactus - not sure if this helped.

my first gyny was a nightmare never explained anything etc.......so once i moved to a fertility specialist i asked all the questions in the world, and it was actually with me asking baout the trigger shot, that she said, 'oh yes lets try that' grrrr.

please make sure you ask anything you want to and why not phone her tonight on the clinic and ask, its your body you have a right sweetie.

anymore questions, am here and so is Jessica 

good lucj stay positive. Also ask how many rounds of chlomid you will be on so it will give you a mile stone, i believe if it doesnt work after a certain time it never will and there are other ways

take care x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks 4 ur replies.....

BabyChristie.....good luck 4 ur scan 2moro...

Hopeandfaith....read alot on here about the side effects & the leaflet they came with.....took my 1st one about 2 hrs ago so hoping i will just sleep through any side effects 2nite :) We are on the NHS at the moment...she said she would try us with 3 mths worth of clomid which ive now got & then unfortunately the next step which is iui isnt done at my hospital on the nhs...we would have to go private...& it starts at £800+......i phoned my fs receptionist today but got a voicemail saying she was away til the 7th nov!!! spose i will find out fri if i will be offered the trigger shot or not...i hope i am!
we have got pre-seed which we will prob use again this mth but wanted to try the epo....dont know if it will help....i hate taking tablets & they are quite big capsules!!!

xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi Dancingkaty1, I was on clomid for 4 months after having been TTC for almost 18 months before I had a break. I also took it from days 2-6 but in the morning and didn't suffer any side effects really. I had a day 21 blood test the first 2 cycles to see if I'd ovulated and I had but I was still offered the follicular scanning and trigger shot on cycles 3 and 4 even though I was already ovulating. 
Unfortunately I had a bad reaction on cycle 4 and suffered hyprestimulation and ended up in casualty cos they gave me the shot when I had already started to ovulate. I would say if you find you're ovulating on your own with just taking the clomid, you don't need to have the shot, but everyone's different hun. I decided to take a break from clomid and got pregnant on the month we stopped trying! I believe not thinking about it and just BD when we felt like it really helped! Plus I was having acupuncture which I believe really helped me and my circulation/blood flow to my uterus (sorry if that's TMI! lol!) 
I wish you lots of luck and baby dust!
x
:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, I'll let you know what the midwife says tomorrow, speak to you soon xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

oh i took epo too, i tried everything, good luck to you. you should look in your area for other hospitals that do IUI, hopefully you wont need it 

sending baby dust your way xx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey Jess, 

lll speak to you tomorrow hunny, hope all goes well.

just noticed my ticker is 4 weeks behind lol 

xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

DancingKaty1 - thanks for the good luck message. Scan went ok - had a large follicle on one ovary and 2 medium sized ones on the other, but OPT was negative so I have to do another two OPT's tomorrow and Thursday and then go in for another scan on Thurs if I haven't had the surge. They will then give me the trigger shot but they said they would rather I do it naturally for now if I can. 

So I guess maybe the trigger might depend on the scans you have a bit further on in your cycle? They never mentioned it me before I started, so perhaps they just wait and see?

Hope you are feeling ok...

x


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, went well today, the midwife was so lovely and she checked me over and I got to listen to Bean's heartbeat! :baby:
I don't have to go back til I'm 24 weeks now. I've been feeling the movements more each day, I am starting to recognise the fluttering and quickening as they call it and the stronger movements seem to be on the left! He or she must be comfy there! Some don't feel anything til 18-22 weeks though so don't worry hun, but I'm sure you'll feel something soon! Don't do what I did though and mistake it for wind! lol! :wacko:

I asked her about having the swine flu vaccine and she said she hadn't even had it yet and it would be the GP's offering it out, she wouldn't be administering it, but she had a flu vaccine and was quite ill from it, maybe last year or the year before. 

She couldn't advise one way or another if I should take it, she said best wait til you get all the information from the doctor, or research as much as you can on the web. She said to weigh up the risk of taking it against the risk of not taking it. I could not have the vaccine and get it, but most people only suffer from mild cases, but then there are women who have become really ill or even died.

I watched a program on tv I had taped about swine flu and the doctors and scientists on that were adamant that the vaccine was safe as it was made in a similar way to the winter flu jab, but when they interviewed pregnant women the majority said they wouldn't take it. SO confusing! I'm going to see if I can speak to the doctor about it when the letter comes through.

Anyway! I'm sure everything is fine and will be fine, I'm so glad we have each other going through it at the same time! Speak to you soon darl, love and hugs! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you and bean

woo hooo thats fantastic everything went well and you got to hear beans heartbeat, i am so thrilled for you, i really am.

24 weeks is such a long wait huh! i have been used to all the waiting lol. when is your scan i cant wait for mine grrrr

wow, you feeling more and more movements, i havent felt anything, but like you said will try not to worry, maybe i have more fat that you lol lol lol

i really dont know what to do about the swine flu jab, maybe we will do a joint task and do some research and let each other know lol ill ask my midwife when i see her lol

i turned over yesterday morning and remember we spoke about those pulling, cramp, twisting feelings way back, well i had one yesterday, turned over and felt i had twisted something and had to lay striaght and grit my teeth before the awful feeling went.

not sure why that happened, rang midwife but she was not at all helpful, maybe i will move near you as you seem to get more suport up there lol

at times tummy feels heavy inside and a tight feeling, does that makes sense? but i know thats just growing stuff going on and natural. well it feels it lol

apart from that, no news this end, work is work, cant wait for the weekend, boys are playing golf so having lunch with my friend and mothercare browsing lol

sunday a big panic on as still have no dress to wear lol

oooh if you open up a mothercare account card (which i did lol) you get lots of money off vouchers, i got £5 off maternity clothes, they have lots of others, it all helps.

speak to you soon sweetie xxxx give bean a hug from me xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi sweetie, hope you're ok, sorry to hear you had the pains again, I have been told its completely normal though, as its the first time we've been pregnant, so everything's stretching and growing, and I suppose if you've been asleep as well, things just get in a certain position and you have to stretch out in a morning. If you're ever worried about anything though and the midwife isn't helpful, ring the doctor, don't hesitate, I wouldn't! But like you say, so far its been ok with me, they've been very nice, but you do hear horror stories of awful midwives! 

Oh and I have that too with my tummy, it feels tight and heavy, i feel like I need to put my hands under it to carry it lol! We may start feeling the tight feeling more and more as we get further along too, those Braxton hicks contractions, but I think that's after 20 weeks. 

I was sick at work today! Just when I think the nausea is passing, it comes back with a vengeance! First time I've been sick at work though! Ah well, just something I have to put up with I suppose! As long as Bean's ok though I don't mind! :baby:

Thanks for the tip on Mothercare I might do that! Hubby and I are going shopping after our scan providing everything's ok, its 2 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Have a good day hun and hope you find something to wear on sunday! 
Speak to you later xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey you,

i am so sorry about your sickness, i cant imagine what you are going through, i just so hope it passes soon hun i really do.

2 weeks for scan i bet you can wait, i have 4 week wait from today, i so hope it flies by

my anniversary was lovely had a really lovely day, i got lovely presents and also one of the exercise balls, which will come in handy!

hubby also took me back to where we got married, they have turned the downstairs part into a restaurant, it was so lovely and to think that this time 3 years ago we were there dancing away

i hope you have a lovely weekend hunny xxxx

try and rest and i hope sicness stays away x :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Glad you had a good anniversary, that's so lovely of your hubby, my hubby took me back to the place we got married on our one year anniversary, not much romance since mind! only kidding he's a love and he's so cute with Bean already! :baby:

Can't believe the sickness is getting worse! I actually had to vomit thursday and Friday but thankfully not since, I've been sucking on crystallised ginger which isn't very nice but seems to help! How are you feeling? I'm finding I can't sleep very well! Can't seem to get comfy so I've been putting a pillow behind me, and I find I have to roll out of bed now as my bump is expanding! lol! :dohh:

Had a bit of a bad day on friday, don't know why, maybe cos Mike had gone out for a leaving do and I was picking him up and I was feeling so tired and sickly I just got all teary! Silly really but I think I'll feel a lot better after the scan and if this sickness starts to get better! I'm sort of used to it, but every morning I wake up and think am I going to feel better today...? no? ah well maybe tomorrow! 

Anyway best get on with some work, not that I really want to! Speak to you later hun, hope you and pickle are doing good! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

:hugs:Arr hun sending big big hugs your way (((((((hug))))))) :flower::flower:

funny really, i had a teary eveningon friday, i think like you, i was just so, so tired and everything just got to me!

have you got one of those long pillows? i find that helps sometimes, and yes i have been rolling out of bed for some time lol. (are you sleeping on your left?)

still dont think i have felt pickle move!!! but i am sure it will happen.

19 weeks huh how time is flying. i have noticed that, bump is different in size at different times of the day lol not sure if thats just me lol 

how long have you been married hun?

did you get up to anything nice at the weekend?

speak to you soon lets hope this afternoon zooms by xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, hugs back to you and pickle!! We need to live closer! lol! :flower:
:hugs:

I've had a better day today, even though I've been with customers most of it, but mike got me some acupressure wrist bands so I tried them and I think they really helped! I didn't feel as sick, felt a little nauseous but no where near as bad as last week! Woo hoo breakthrough! :happydance:

Maybe you've felt pickle and didn't realise! lol! I didn't for a while, but recognise the strange little feeling now, its difficult to describe, but it is like somethings fluttering around inside you, or like you have wind but nothing happens! lol! Some of my friends didn't feel anything til 20 weeks at least though so don't worry. If you are worried you could always book yourself in early to see the midwife like I did! It was so lovely listening to the little heart beating away! :baby:

Have you had anything through about the swine flu jab yet? I'm slowly coming round to the idea that maybe I should have it, cos then Bean should also be protected when he or she is born, but I'll make the decision when the letter comes through from the doctor.

Yes I'm sleeping on my left mostly, but sometimes on my right too if I get uncomfortable, might get one of those pillows because mine is a little thick, if I surround myself with pillows mike will eventually have to go in the spare room! lol! 

Can't believe it but we've been married for 5 years, 4 months now! Its flown! And yes my bump sometimes seems bigger when I'm sat in bed or on the couch! My hubby thinks its growing by the day! lol! :bodyb:

Hope you're having a good week sweetie and I'll speak to you soon! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi ya:hugs:

could so do with a glass of :wine:

i am glad you are feeling a bit better,:thumbup: how you feeling today hun?

i have had a couple of rough days, just not been myself and being tetchy etc. Think i just need a break, roll on christmas hols i tell you x

i still cant find anything to wear for the weekend, and its now thursday, i am fed up of shopping to be honest, i have a black dress but more day wear and i have bought a sparkly boloro, it will have to do but not very 'bally' oh well.

yes, i think i will have the jab, if my doctor ever decides to write to me, i will leave it a couple of weeks and then contact them 

what you up to at the weekend, anything nice?

catch up with you soon hunny lots a love xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

:hug:Hi sweets how was your weekend? and your ball! Must have been nice to go to something like that! We just mainly did a lot of cleaning and clearing out, did the food shopping, went for a walk etc. and bought a carpet for Bean's room! Things are coming along slowly but surely! :thumbup:

Still feeling nauseous, but at least its more bearable with the bands, might be like this for another few weeks yet! Can't wait for the scan on friday in one way, nervous about it in another, just praying everythings ok! :baby:

Had a bit of bad news from my sister about my nephew (they live in Australia) he is only 10 weeks old and in December he has to go for an operation on his skull as his bones have started to fuse together too early, you know there is a soft part the fontanelle on the head which remains soft until the baby's head and brain have grown, its something to do with that, its a condition which left untreated would mean he would have an abnormally shaped head, or worse his brain wouldn't be able to grow enough, so scary, especially as its so rare. But the good news is the operation is straightforward and only lasts 45 minutes and he won't even need to go in to intensive care. Poor little mite though, but its amazing what they can do these days. 

So can't be bothered with work today, we've actually been interviewing for my job already, they want someone in to help out then take over when I go off, cos its mad busy at times, but 2 people we've offered the job to have accepted then turned it down a day later! so we're back to square one! :dohh:

Anyway let me know how your weekend was, speak to you soon hunny. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you. :hug:

so sorry to hear about your nephew hun, but like you said it is amazing what they can do these days, and science has come along way xx

my weejend was good and it started briliantlly!

was very worried about pickle not moving, like really worried! all week i was workingmyself up into a state, so hubby kindly booked me into have a resurrance scan, which was so lovely of him:happydance:

so saturday morning we went for a scan back at the place where we had our 8 week scan. .....................and there was pickle fast alseep all curled up i felt the weight literally lift off my shoulders! heart beat was great, she said all was fine with baby, he/she is swallowing well and heart beat is strong, placenta is all good and fluid is good too.:happydance:

cant tell you how lovely it was to see pickle, and his arm was waving around again and she scanned over his feet, and i saw his feet tapping away lol

we also had the option of having a preview of the 4d scan, we jumped at the chance! hun it was amazing so amazing, i know pickle will change lots and lots, but seeing his/hers features blew me away, i cannot stop looking at it. i had a normal scan too which is so lovely and so much clearer than the NHS scans.

i dont think we will have a 4d scan now we were going to but now we have had a glimps, that moment will last forever and it will keep us going until march.
:thumbup:

would you like to see?

glad you had a good weekend, doesnt it feel good to clean and clear out. oooh carpet for bean how lovely. i have seen a nice pattern in mamas and papas, we actually have a mamas and papas wear house down the road where i work might go there and see how much cheaper it is.

cant wait for my scan either, cause i know that will give me the green light to shop, shop, shop. will you be finding out?

how was your mums birthday hun 

wish my job was a proactive as yours i keep saying we need to sort my cover out or things will just go to pot, and i will have to deal with the cra* when i return!!!!!!!!

anyway i hope your day flew by, i cant wait to get home xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! aw I'm sooooo pleased everything is ok! :happydance:
I wasn't worried for you though I knew it'd be ok! I have a good feeling for both of us! And some don't feel it moving til much later I'm sure you'll start to feel something soon! Especially now you know everything's ok! :flower:

I can't help worrying about Bean though so I know exactly how you feel, and yes I want to see! send me the picture! I can't wait for Friday, fingers crossed, everything crossed its all ok! :baby: I think we will find out if Bean's in a good position, but I really don't mind either way. There's a Mama's and Papa's outlet not far from us too so we might go and have a look, and I got the catalogue the other day with a £5 voucher, not that that's going to go very far! lol! 

It was my Dad's birthday and it was really good thanks! Nice to see my brother and his girlfriend. Weekend went too quickly though! 

I'm going to go to bed now hun tired already and its only Monday! Speak to you soon! Love and Hugs xxx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey hey,

sorry meant your dads birthday lol do forgive me, i have preghead lol:wacko:

Did you open a mothercare account hun? you get vouchers for there too and also a pound back for a pound spent xx

i will send the pic to your email. remember it has a lot of fluid around him/her lol 

so excited for you, for friday i bet it cant come quick enough, what a great end to a working week huh xx

ok ill go email now hun x
:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Hope you've had a good week! I've been so busy today, mad mainly because I'm off tomorrow so had to get everything finished today! Will open a Mothercare account now I think, did you join the Boots parenting club? I've got a few vouchers through already so that should be good too. 

So can't wait for tomorrow morning! Will let you know as soon as I can how it all went! Fingers crossed! Hope you and pickle are well! :baby:

Speak to you soon! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

OMG, such a bad bad friend, i was meant to email you last night to wish you luck for today, but went out to dinner with my dad, and completely forgot, i am so sorry.:nope:

so tell me??????????????????????? i am on tender hooks here hun xxxxxxxx

sorry again do forgive me xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Sent you a picture of my littel girl today hope you got it! I'm still smiling all the time at the thought of it all! Can't wait til yours! :hugs:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hey you,

i responded. one word AMAZING!!!!!!!!:happydance:

How far we have come from those little round miracles in our very first scans.

i bet you cant stop smiling and i bet it has sunk in now as to what you are having, so very happy for you hunny.:cloud9:

how was dinner with your parents the other night?

oooo and how is the nursery coming along hunny?

i think we will start doing ours over christmas, may go shopping on saturday for the paint, shelves etc. cant wait!!!!!!!!!

how quick do the weekends go? work is really bothering me at the mo, it takes me the weekend to destress then i come back to it all again!!!!!

do you have an idea when you will be finishing work at all?

still thinking about your scan, was amazing so defined!!

ok hun, i hope you have a good day and it flies by

lots a love to you and bean'ett' lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi you

thought i would send you a message on here.:hugs:

how are you hunny, did you have a nice weekend, what did you get up to?

we cleared out the baby room, so its already to go for decorating, we just need to decide on the theme, there is just so much about, it makes it hard to chose lol.:wacko:

once we had moved everything out, of course we needed to find a place for everything in the other spare room lol, it was a mission but i was routhless and got rid of a lot! 

sunday we didnt do much we were shattered from saturday.:sleep:

didnt feel too good yesterday i was pale all day, think i may have over done it a little, so i had a well deserved guinn:winkwink:ess as i think my iron levels were low, it was scrumptious lol

i am feeling pickle moved a lot now, mostly when i am laying down, but as i sit here at work, for the first time in the sitting position i have felt pickle move, its lovely and it actually makes me giggle lol:happydance:

i hope you are okay hunny, speak to you soon 
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi sweetie! That's so good you can feel pickle now so much more now! Its so lovely isn't it, I sit there smiling to myself too! And only a week to go and you can see what pickle is! :baby:

I had a good weekend thanks, we got the carpet for Bean's room fitted on Friday and put the furniture up and its all coming together now! Just have to get the cot and baby accessories! I know what you mean though its so hard choosing colours and a theme etc.! :wacko:

I went to mothercare and got 2 bras (not very exciting when I wanted to get all these pink baby things!) and well you know we've decided on the buggy now. Funny how your Jay knew of that website, it was Mike who did all the research on line to do with the buggies! I prefered to go and look at them lol! 

Had a busy day today at work, had customers over from France, and was only supposed to be in a short meeting with them this afternoon before going out to dinner with them, but 2 hours later, I had a pile of stuff on my desk to do and it was half 5! So we had to take them to dinner and we have to finish off discussions about this that and the other tomorrow on top of everything else I have to do! I'm supposed to be having a day off on Friday but at this rate I won't be! I also have 3 more days to take before the end of the year, the new person is starting next week and so I'll be training her, then there's only 2 weeks to Christmas! arrgggh! :growlmad: 
Soo can't wait for the Xmas break! Do you have time off hun? We close for xmas so we have a week and a half to relax! :happydance:

Anyway I'm off to bed, speak to you soon hun! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya,

is it just me, but i am suffering from hot flushes lol...........:wacko:

wow you did have a busy day, i hope today wasnt as bad!

oooh carpet and furniture is all up, how exciting, i bet it looks lovely hun, so surreal huh!

i keep walking passed the baby room, with all the stuff in and having to take a second look lol. :happydance:

oh next time you are in mothercare, check out the 'expandable hangers' i thought they were a great buy, they expand with the size of clothes.

my holidays start April to April, which is very handy for me hahaha! i still have 4 weeks 3 days, so will take 2 days off between xmas and NY, (they give us a day off as a gift as well) so wont have to come in, in between.

then what i think i will do, is take four weeks holiday starting in march, then i dont lose any maternity leave at the beginning, i also get holiday while i am off so will have an extra 5 and half weeks at end of materninty to take as well, so prob wont end up returning until about June!!!!!!!!!!!! 

between now and then i will probably have flexi time that i will have to take so may be able to take off 2 or 3 days between now and march.

when do you think you will stop work?

i have never wanted the xmas break to be here so much as i do this year, so cant wait to relax, sleep, veg out and not rush around.

i hope you and beanie are okay and i will speak to you soon hun 

xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hello you, I get those sometimes, just another joyful pregnancy symptom! Did I tell you I've invested in a large bottle of Gaviscon for the heartburn?! lol! and I'm still, yes still feeling sick in the mornings! Not to worry, I'm still loving every minute! :happydance:

I'm going to get my MATB1 form from the midwife when I go on 8th December so hopefully then I can discuss with work how best to do things, I will probably do the same take a couple of weeks holiday at the beginning so I can finish beginning March, so I have time to rest etc. and just in case baby's early, although I had to be induced so don't know if this little one will be late too! That's so good you can take all that time off! I may have to come back in January which will be rubbish! But I'll see when I talk to work about it all. :shrug:

So looking forward to Christmas too! Can't wait. Love to you and pickle! 
Speak to you soon! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, thought I'd send you a message on here not been on for a while! That's so lovely you're having a little boy! :baby:
Really pleased for you, hope you're feeling better now! We all get down and emotional so don't worry. 
Anyway text or e-mail if you need anything sweetie, speak to you soon! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

:hugs:hey you. :kiss:

had a horrid day at work yesterday my line manager is a complete nightmare cant wait to get away from her!!!! 

think she is panicking cause i dont think they are going to replace me due to money!!!

now she is worried cause basically i keep this place ticking over and she doesnt know how to do anything, well its her own fault she should have done her own job in the first place!!!

anyway moan over lol........................
:growlmad:
i am feeling better, think i was in a little shock as well after the scan it made it very real knowing, and i think it just all hit home all at once and all these emotions were coming in all directions!!!!!!!!!:cry:

slept better last night which was good been in work early so hopefully i can leave early too.

have you got my parcel yet? i had to re use a box so care ful of some glitter at the bottom lol i did try to cover it up with paper lol

the box is actually a box i used for my hen night items, you can imagine lol

i said to hubby last night, right.......boy or girls names he was like what? so i said tonight we look at boys names, tomorrow we look at girls lol

just so he doesnt get sussed hahahahaha! i tell you boys names are so much harder:haha:

anyway, how are you feeling hunny? i see you are starting to organise your 30th, how exciting xx :flower:

have you ordered your pushchair yet! we are ordering our cot today, saw a special deal on kiddycare with mattress too.

the britax base for car came yesterday, so all thats really left is, baby bouncer, clothes for buba and a few bits and pieces, oh and decorate the nursery :baby::baby:

xxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! sorry you had such a rubbish day! Management can be so annoying, I don't think people realise how much you do til it actually comes to light you're not going to be there! Just think you've not got long, only a couple of months and we'll be off! :happydance:

Its so exciting knowing but keeping it a secret at the same time, I don't think I'd manage to keep it a secret from mike though! Do you think he'll just ask you one day? I'd just be bursting to tell him! 

We're buying the buggy this weekend and having another look at cots, the problem is, we've bought maple coloured furniture, which is really light, so trying to find a matching cot is a nightmare! We didn't think this through! lol! We have found a nice one and its a cot bed so might be the best option! 

Yes I've sent out an invite thing on FB for my birthday, I know you might not be able to come hun as it would be a hassle coming all the way up! but I didn't not want to invite you! It would be lovely if you did want to come :flower:

What are you doing this weekend? we're having a quiet one after last weekend and we have a busy one next weekend, but we're out for a meal just the two of us tomorrow night which will be nice! 

Anyway I'm off to bed, so glad its friday tomorrow! Speak to you soon hunny, love to you and baby boy pickle! lol! :baby:

:hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

morning hun x :sleep:

yes thank heavens it is friday - i am wrecked!!!!! slept terribly last night, cannot wait to lay in tomorrow.

i am sure a lot of internet sights do the mapple colour, actually look on kiddy care, the cot we are getting is called 'jessica' think that comes in a maple colour too? i am sure it will look so, so lovely.:baby:

last night i said to hubby, you know its funny i am the only one in the world who knows the sex of our baby, do you not want to know, he laughed and said why do you wanna tell me, i said no, not if you want it to be a suprise lol he just said no i dont want to know.

i really thought he wouldnt even last this long, lol he has shocked me lol, ill only tell him if he really wants to know.
:happydance:
i have my friends baby shower tomorrow (seems to be the new thing) then a quiet evening, shopping for buba sunday and going to friends for a take away...... then its monday again boooooooo.

i have hospital appointment on wednesday have to have blood test, drink this drink stay there for an hour or so have another blood test, to see if i have gestational diabities. are you having that, aparently its what they do?

Next week, i also get to finally see my midwife, cant believe how long i have waited.

did you get parcel yet?>

i hope you have a lovely weekend, i hope your day flies by.

lots a love and give beanie a hug from us xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun sounds like you had a fun weekend planned! Hope it was as good as it sounds! We had a good weekend, had a lovely meal Friday night, went to Ikea saturday and then this little shop near where we live that has lovely baby things then saw some friends today for afternoon tea! How civilised! lol! Also put the tree up so feeling festive now! :happydance:

I'm seeing the midwife Tuesday so will ask her about the blood test and things, not sure what I still have to go for, think they test for anaemia at some point so maybe they do that at the same time. 

Anyway speak to you soon hun, have a good week! xx :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

morning,

glad you are feeling all festive, its is coming around so quickly!

we went to ikea at the weekend too lol, did you get anything nice?

baby shower was nice, went back to my friends for soem dinner, then sunday did lots of running around.

having thought about it, i may be having this test, as my dad has diabities - maybe they only do it on preg women who have relatives who have it, not sure, but yeah ask midwife.

i had my hand on stomach last night and felt baby move - was lovely.

i so hope this week zoooooms by, just counting down the weeks now until christmas, cannot wait to relax

speak to you soon hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun how are you? Had a day off today which was nice, but I've not stopped! we had a busy weekend so couldn't do the usual cleaning and washing! So I did that then ordered a couple of things and wrapped some presents but it was nice being a home for a day instead of work! 

How's pickle? Hopefully catch up more with you this week! :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey you.:flower:

its always the way, day off and you do stuff, feels good to get thigns done though! i did lots of things around the house last weekend.

we now have all our nursery stuff delivered, check out the sydney and lola range, lollipop lane, i think its really sweet. just need to decorate now.

i have visions of me in dungarees, bandanna, paint on my nose hahaha think i live in the movies sometimes hahahaha, yes i am mad, dont even own a pair of dungarees! although i always wanted to when i was preggers!:haha:

sunday i didnt feel that good, just so tired, hardly sleep at night, think it just all hit me, ended up sleeping most of the afternoon! 

my best friend went into hospital, (due next week) she has high protien in her urine, think she is coming out today, they are going to induce her on Thursday. exciting!

think i am finally all set for christmas i am so looking forward to not working. i get to see my midwife on friday be nice to finally meet her.

i think i am going to finish work last week in feb use my 4 weeks holiday and start actual maternity end of march, i cannot wait.

you all set for christmas hunny?

speak to you soon xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, how was your day? We're so busy at work at the moment, hoping by next week I can get finished and tidied up before Christmas! I've been quite tired today and Bean seems to keep positioning herself right next to my belly button on the right hand side whether its her back or head I don't know but its soooooo uncomfortable! so much so I couldn't concentrate at work! I had to lie on my side as soon as I got in. She moved eventually for a little bit then after tea moved right back again! I think its only going to get worse! lol! I get a bit of relief when I lie down but this afternoon, its been really tight and uncomfortable for about 4 hours! :wacko:

Anyway enough of my moaning, its fine, just something else we have to put up with! As long as she's still moving around its all good! :baby:

Can't believe only a few weeks and we'll be in the 3rd trimestre! So amazing! 

Anyway hope you're having a good week and pickle is behaving himself cos bean is being a little monkey! lol!

Speak to you soon :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

:flower:hi ya

ooo so sorry you are feeling uncomfortable hun, but like you said bean is moving so thats all good.

i am ok, i am completely wrecked so much so i nearly rang in this morning to say i wasnt coming in, but like you i am so busy - trying to keep eyes open and have a headache!:sleep:

never mind.

i have my friend over for dinner tonight, hopefully ill be able to just lay down for half hour.

my friend should be being induced today, so excited but so nervous for her. 

did my last bits of shopping last night, everything seems to take so much longer i am like a snail in a daze couldnt believe i had shopped for two hours and only got a couple of things, i got in and my feet were throbbing and ankles swollen, all good fun lol

think we are going to get paint this weekend, we now have everything we need, i just need to get moses basket and blankets.

oh i was in debenhams yesterday and you know Jasper conran? well they do a baby range, and wait for it.........its called 'juniour J' i dont have to tell you how i oooed and arrrred at it and yes i spent a small fortune, how could i not, it was so apt. they do it in white, pink and blue, i got the white stuff and hope to bring pickle home in what i got, i was able to show J as it was white its so lovely.

are you telling your mum at christmas what you are having?

i see the midwife tomorrow looking forward to that then i am going to chilll i think

lots a love you take care x:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun how was the midwife today? Did she measure you? Mine didn't cos she said she would start next time, I only have to go back on 12th January, seems a long way off but its not really! When do you see her again? Seems like we only see them every 4 weeks.

Ooo don't tell me about baby stuff I could spend a fortune too! I found a gorgeous little outfit with matching bib all winnie the pooh stuff, which I loved growing up, so of course Bean will be having that too! I need to get baby grows and a baby sleeping bag and we have the moses basket, but need the matress and covers etc. Still seems like we have loads to buy! :wacko:

Bean has taken to getting herself in this position on a daily basis now, seems to be every afternoon in to the evening, only way I can relieve it is by lying on my side or getting on all fours and mike rubbing my tummy til she moves! must be her back or head or something cos its really hard and quite painful if you press! In the morning its fine cos I'll have been on my side all night and she's moving and kicking away lower down, its during the day she must decide its comfier further up! :baby:

Anyway I'm going to finish my wrapping tomorrow, I know what you mean about being tired and everything taking longer though, seems to take forever to walk up a flight of stairs! As my tummy grows, it seems to be more difficult to get my breath back! 

We need to get some pictures on FB of our bumps! Mine seems to have grown overnight, I look fat until you see the bump! lol! :happydance:

Can't wait til next week when we finish! And yes I bought my mum a pink bib that says I love my nana on it after your suggestion! Can't wait to give it her! :flower:

Anyway have a good weekend hun and speak to you soon. :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hello you.

i cannot believe christmas break is nearly upon us.:happydance:

heating has broken in this office it is freezing!!! havent had a hot flush today mind you lol

hows your week been hun?

you all set for christmas now?

my midwife appintment was another let down. i walked in the room, i didnt even get a hello, all i got was............... have you not donea urine sample, no i havent, why havent you, er cause i didnt know i had to and where would i have got the bottle from?????:growlmad:

she was really rude head in my notes not even looking up to make eye contact!!!

thankfully Jay was there, as sometimes i think i imagine things, even he was appalled! i just dont get it, if i treated my clients like that i would get the sack! 

she measured my tummy and measured me at 26 weeks which was correct at the time, at first she couldnt find pickles heart beat and had to prod around but eventually did.

cant believe i have to deal with her now through out.

i go back in three weeks time.

we start our NCT in Jan so hopefully i will feel more comfortable asking that midwife stuff than this one. i had things i wanted to ask but i didnt feel i could, thats terrible isnt it!!!

i read up on the internet about you said - baby maybe facing back i think you are right  i am also feeling movement vibrations down my back and out my bum lol its the most strangest feeling ever, i guess where i felt the kicks through tummy they are now vibrating down sorry if TMI lol lol

at least i am feeling movements, lets hope pickle turns soon lol 

thank you for christmas card hun, i hope you got mine xxx

i hope you have a lovely evening, i am sure i will catch up with you over the hols, oh do let me know what your mums reaction is like once you tell her xxx

lots a love and a very merry crimbo to you all x:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, Hope you're having a good Christmas, I've had a very relaxing one so far! Not done much which is good I needed a rest! Went to my mum's for Christmas dinner, and she opened her present, and just looked at us, then back at the bib and I said yes its pink and she's so excited, she was excited anyway but now she's gone oer the top! lol! :flower:

Went to Mike's mum and dad's on Boxing day and went for a long walk, we do it every year, but this year was a lot harder, Bean was sat in an akward position again, typically when I'm walking around! And it was really icy so had to watch where I was walking. We were out for an hour and I really felt it by the time we got back, my back was killing me! :wacko:
Still it was good exercise! Then Mike's mum said we've got you another present, but you have to choose which one, there were 2 plants, one with a pink ribbon, one with a blue! So sneaky, so when I chose the pink one Mike's mum was super excited and really pleased as was his dad. I think they would have been anyway, but they all know now! We're still going to keep it a secret from most people though.

Sorry you had such a rubbish midwife, the ones I've seen so far have been lovely, but I wouldn't hesitate to say something if I felt they were being rude, or even complain to the trust, that's ridiculous! :growlmad:

I'm glad pickle is ok, and I'm sure he'll move soon, its funny though isn't it how they seem to know their own minds already, they know what's comfy and they're staying put! :baby:

Got your card thanks hun, I wanted to send something (from Bean!) to Pickle, but didn't know if I should because Jay still doesn't know! Maybe I'll have to wait til he's born. 

Anyway I'm going to go to bed now, going to look at the cot we ordered tomorrow and hopefully it will be right! Then getting some more baby stuff, new year's eve at friend's then its Mike's birthday New Year's day, but aside from that we're not doing much apart from catching up on Prison Break! We're sad, lol! We're on to series 3 now! 

Take care and speak to you soon :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hello you, happy 2010!!!:flower::flower::flower:

cant believe we are on the home run now......so exciting:happydance:

i am glad you had a relaxing christmas, i think i did lol - it just went so quickly.

getting up for work this morning, was not easy, we have been having very long lay ins.:sleep:

how was your news years eve? ours was nice, my friend had her baby boy 8lb.9!!!!!!!!!! big baby, ended up having an emergancy C section, but all is well. he is lovely and made it more real for me.:happydance:

we had a nice takeaway at friends, still had a late night which did me in the following day lol

jay has done the most lovely job on the nursery it is lovely and i keep going in there. however he decided to accidently spill half a put of pain all over the carpet, so now we have to get new carpet (i did keep calm lol) so i am not moving everything back in there until we get that.

i think i will put the cot up next month, so exicted to see everything in its place.

because my best friends baby is so big already, she has said she has lots of bits for me, worked out well huh lol......... so i dont think i will be buying any more clothes.

my sis in law has also given me two bin liners of cream and white clothing. i think i am going to be doing lots of washing while i am off lol.:coffee:

arrr i bet your mums reaction was picture perfect, i am glad it was a nice suprise.
:cloud9:
i have a blood test this afternoon, consultant tomorrow, start NCT classes tomorrow night and midwife friday - so a busy week.

i am suffering from like dull, heavy, led feelings in my legs at night, its not cramp, they just feel like led poles, from feet to tops of thighs, so will ask both consultant and midwife.

so how are you feeling, whats news your end hunny? how is bean doing.:thumbup:

i hope you are well

lots of love xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, Happy New Year again! Can't believe there's only 12 weeks to go! Unless we have late babies! They might like it in there! lol! I'm just pleased we're both doing well and Pickle and Bean are ok! :baby:

That's lovely news about your friend, I have two friends who are due any day now, only a week in it, so just waiting on them. Another friend has just become a dad, a little boy, which was lovely, so its babies all round! 

I'm not sure I've had the same leg thing, but I've had a strange leg thing for a while where if I'm tired, my legs seem to get restless, like I have to stretch them all the time, and I can't get comfy, and if I didn't keep moving them, they would cramp up! weird! 
Main thing with me at the moment is just getting used to the heavy feeling! I keep getting back ache, but not my lower back where I would expect, but middle of my back, or in between my shoulder blades. Also feeling quite breathless as my stomach, or uterus, is so high up! Its lovely this pregnancy in so many ways, but there's a lot to get used to! :wacko:

Trying to sort my birthday out at the minute, can't believe that's only 4 weeks away, and my friends keep asking me if I'm having a baby shower?! are you having one? I've said I'm not organising one, but if they want to I'll come! lol! Actually Mike's sister said she would do it, so that will be fun! :happydance:

That sounds lovely that the nusery is almost done, and yes sounds like you need a new carpet! We got a lovely one from this carpet place near us and wasn't too expensive either! Think we'll have the cot delivered in the next couple of weeks, then put it up beginning Feb. We finally found one that matched the furniture! 

Oh did I tell you my brother bless him bought some baby things for us as part of our xmas present and included was a Dior Sleeping bag and Dior baby gro! This baby's going to be posh! lol! I said it's not going to be that white once Bean's been sick on it! lol! Still it was a nice thought and it is lovely stuff! 

Right I'm going to go to bed, let me know how everything goes this week, I have my injection on Thursday for the rhesus negative thing, then midwife next tuesday. Still not sorted our classes, will have to get on to that! 

Speak to you soon sweets.
Lotsa love. :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hi you:flower:

wow tired today, i knew it would be harder to get up today that yesterday!!!!

i think i have decided to stop working end of feb and take the whole of march off as holiday so start maternity beginning of April. well that was the decision this morning lol.

what i think you have is somthing called RLS = restless leg syndrome it popped up all over 'google' when i was researching my legs. Nothing really you can do, have a read up on it.

i had a warm bath last night and hubby massaged my feet and it seemed to help........ although i was wacked out last night so not sure if i would have noticed it. 

nervous about my classes tonight, thankfully i will not be on my own, i am sure it will be fine.

thats so sweet of your brother doing that, what a lovely thought x

like you i am trying to get used to the heaviness but mine is mainly heavy in the front as it should be, lol i find it hard getting up especially out of bed, but hey ho all good 

oooh yes your birthday that will be around quick, then its mine and then it will be upton us lol.

i am not having a baby shower dont really like to do things like that before buba is here, and no point in doing it after, so no not having one,

my friend had one, it was nice, played silly games and some lunch, it was fun.

off to see consultant today, so ill let you know how i get on, thats if i actually get to see him, as last time he was in meetings and had to see a different one!

hope you have a lovely day ill speak to you soon hun xxx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, hope you're having a restful day! I'm actually doing very little, did quite a bit of tidying and washing etc. yesterday but today I'm completely chilling! might put a film on later! 

My mum popped over earlier, she's been to see a specialist today and is going for all sorts of tests and a scan as they think there is something wrong with either her digestive system, or her colon, of even her gall bladder, she basically doesn't have normal bowel movements, sorry if TMI! I'm trying not to worry, but will be better when she's had all the tests. 

How did the consultant go? and the NCT classes? Looking forward to starting mine, need to sort them out still! :wacko:

Have a good day hun and speak to you soon :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi you.
:hugs:
How are you sweetie? is the dreaded sickness still there? its so strange that is comes back!!!!

i am back at work today after a few days off, my back was so bad was told not to come in! it was nice to rest, but getting up this morning was not easy at all. oh well only 5 weeks and counting!:happydance::happydance:

have a meeting with my line manager tomorrow, about handing over, i bet you a million dollers, i have to handover to her then she will have to handover to the person taking over, ridiculous, well i have told her how appalled i am and that if the borough doesnt care why should i.
:growlmad:
anyway moan over lol.

how was your weekend hun? ours was very quiet, although i got no sleep friday night, hubby went out to wet babys head of our friends, didnt stroll in till 2a,, with no key may i add! then he was snoring and hicupping all night, think i fell off to sleep about 5am grrr i was not impressed, but made him suffer the next day lol.:haha:

we went out for a nice meal on saturday night, then sunday did totally zilch!

not long till the big 30 hey lol, i was dreading mine, but now i dont know what i was bothered about lol

i do hope you are okay hun and your day is going quick.

lots a love to you and bean xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun, thought I'd send you a message on here seeing as I haven't been on for ages! 
How are you and pickle? We've had a lovely weekend, the antenatal class was really good, 3 hours long but it didn't feel like it, then today we've been to the cinema to watch the Valentine's day film! it was actually quite good and was a nice easy film to watch! 

So the class is done, we don't have any more to go to, it was really informative, questions and answers, baby positions, birthing positions, all the stuff you've probably already covered, but they showed us round the labour ward too, there's only 3 delivery suites and one birthing pool, but its more like a birthing unit not a hospital, so I really want to be able to give birth there. Only thing is they don't do epidurals bt I was dead against having one anyway, well until saturday! 

The thing that put me off is I thought it would slow labour down, that I wouldn't be able to feel when to push and that you can't move around, you're confined to a bed, but they told us they only put low doses in every 15 minutes or so, so when you're ready to push, they let it wear off. Also it can actally reduce the stress to the baby if the mother is in distress beause of the pain, as the mother won't be in pain anymore so therefore not stressed out! Anyway, if things don't go to plan and I'm really not coping, or there are any complications, I'll be sent straight to Preston hospital anyway. Its really opened up a lot of options and it means I don't feel as pressured or worried about giving birth now! I'll probably change again by the time it happens! Oh and I thought this was interesting too about Rasberry Leaf tea: 

"Consuming raspberry leaf tea not only helps mother and baby to get all the nutrients they need but can also help to replenish a new mothers stores after the birth.

Raspberry leaf tea also contains the alkaloid 'fragine' which is said to strengthen and tone the muscles of the uterus, helping them to contract more efficiently during labour. Research has found that taking raspberry leaf during the weeks prior to delivery helps to shorten the second stage of labour by making contractions more effective. Some studies have also found that it reduces the need for an assisted delivery (i.e. an emergency cesarean or use of forceps or ventouse).

Sipping raspberry leaf tea during and after the birth is also said to help the uterus contract back down to size, reduce after birth bleeding and help initiate the let down of breastmilk.

While there hasn't been a huge amount of research into this area, the general consensus does seem to be that drinking raspberry leaf tea during the latter stages of pregnancy can help to make for a 'better' labour with few side effects. "

I'll try anything I think! lol! :thumbup:

Anyway hope you're good, not long at work now! :happydance:

Love and hugs :hugs:

xxx

:hug:


----------



## 3yearsttc

What I have understood is that the doses of clomid depend on the # and growth rate of the follicles. So depending on you, they'll give you more one day and less another day.


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi ya:flower:

so glad that you enjoyed your antenatel class, and you got a lot out of it........ im not too sure on knowing there is no epidural available lol, think id like to know its there if need be lol.:wacko:

how lovely that it is more like a birthing centre, i bet thats nicer!

i am goign to be getting the raspberry leaf tea this week and start taking it next week i think, lets hope it tastes nice.

we saw valentines day on sunday too, we paid extra for VIP seats, which was sooooooo lovely and confortable lol.. funny how you describe it as 'an easy film' thats exactly how i described it to my mum, spooky hahaha.

i am ok, got terrible heart burn right now urghhh, quite painful! i have no enthusiasm for anything at all but still lots to do at work.

i decided to do wash all the babies clothes yesterday, it was very strange and sureal to see baby clothes hanging on on the dryer lol, so cute tho, just one more load and all done!:baby:

then when i am off i just have to sort out where everything goes.

will be packing my hospital bag as well i think.

we are off to the baby show on saturday hubby is very excited lol it will be nice to have a walk around and spend the day there together.

still trying to get baby to move from back to back, but even if it has i wouldnt know, althought he last two nights baby has been kicking in my sides like i have never felt before, usually i can sleep through it but not this time.

hopefully midwife will be able to tell me if its turned next friday.

i am also finding it very hard to drive to work, i cant get my legs close enough to use the peddles, very strange, i think its the head preventing me from doing that, lol i have my dads car today which is automatic which is better lol

i hope you are okay hunny and bean is behaving xx speak soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Are you enjoying your last week? SO excited to be finishing soon, only another week for me after this one! :happydance:

Did you have fun at the baby show? I really wish there had been one near me! I had a girly day on saturday had a couple of friends over then had a relaxing day yesterday, apart from we washed all the baby stuff as well! its so strange isn't it seeing all the baby grows! Even mike went in and said aww look at how small they are, he's getting excited now bless him! 

I'm feeling better, cold isn't completely gone but much better than it was. We have the midwife again tomorrow so will see what position Bean is in! I can tell the head is down, but not sure if she's back to front or back to back! Yes I'm going to get the tea when I'm 36 weeks too, should be ok to take it then. 

I'm having a sort of baby shower on 5th March, mike's sister has arranged it bless her, but I've said no presents cos people will buy stuff when the baby's born anyway, so its just going to be a girly night with drinks and nibbles and daft games apparently! Including put the nappy on the bear blindfolded! lol! My mum's looking forward to it though so it should be fun! :happydance:

I'm also getting kicked or punched left right and centre! It was funny last night cos a friend of ours has given me a baby heart monitor she said she only used it in the late late stages cos there isn't as much movement, but you can still feel them squirming even if they aren't kicking as much! Anyway we tried to find Bean's heartbeat but every time we moved it around all we could see and hear was her pushing it off! It was really funny, so I don't think we'll be able to use it, as she doesn't seem to like it! :nope:

I seem to have developped another pregnancy thing, apparently its Carpel Tunnel syndrome, have you heard of it? I basically have pins and needles in my left hand and in the night its worse, my hands feel sort of stiff round the knuckles. It should go after I give birth, but its still odd, something to do with the nerve in your wrist? I'm going to ask the midwife about it tomorrow. 

Anyway hope you and pickle are doing ok, just think after friday you can have a rest! And you won't have to worry about driving here there and everywhere! I'm not too bad cos my legs are longer than the top half of my body, but its certainly not comfy driving too far anymore! lol!

Have a good week hun and speak to you soon :hugs:
xxx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

Hi you,:hugs:

arrr you washed all the clothes, its a great job to do isnt it!

that lovely that mike is getting exciting, it does make it all real, seeing things around the house.:thumbup:

a 'kinds' baby shower will be nice, we played that game, but it was pin the dummy on the baby blindfolded lol.....5th march that is hubbys birthday.

Bbay show was good, not as big as the last one, which was good as i ached so bad after walking around for so long, but i was pleased for the excerise, hubby loved it and he was like a kid in a toy shop lol:happydance:

im glad you are feeling better hun, my cold has nearly gone, still got sniffles and throat has started to feel sore now, but ignoring it as i dont want to take anymore anitbiotics!

carpel tunnel, yes i have heard of it during pregnancy, my friend has it and it will go after, lucky you are stopping work and wont type with it everyday! just try to rest it as much as possible

i am getting kicked mostly in my left side at night, but baby seems to be laying on left so cant work that out, i occassionaly get kicked on the right.......

let me know what midwife says about position......i am seeing mine on friday, so be interesting to see if pickle as turned over, i think it may have as i dont have a digging feeling by my belly buttin anymore, which she says was the knee, i just hope i am right! i have done all i can to stay sitting up right!:sleep:

driving is proving to be a nightmare, although hubby has my car while his is in for works and i have been driving my mums automatic which has been a god send, i dont need to keep legs together for two peddals lol...............

i feel like i am getting fatter and fatter and not earting rubbish so a bit disheartened about that, but think its just my build, not long now and it will all be worth it.

yes i am pleased it is my last week, i have my appraisal tomorrow, leaving doo wednesday, thursday in office, and friday midwife, then out of here lol

i still have one big task left to do, but keep putting it off, at present i am looking for moses baskets, I NEED one lol Now LOL, just so many to choose from!:wacko:

thats funny about bean not liking the monitor, its so funny what they are capeable of inside you , isnt it. lol

ok hun let me know how you get on tomorrow.

oh i got my tea from holland and barret and she said only to take it 4 weeks before so will take from next week, they had a special offer on in there.
:hugs:
xxxxx


----------



## Jessica0901

Hi hun! Midwife's appt was fine, blood pressure's fine, she was listening for Bean's heartbeat and she did the same thing to the midwife, as if she was pushing it away! I go back in 2 weeks.

As for the position, her head is down, her back is running along my right side bum up near my ribs and legs on left side, so she said that was fine, cos as the head engages, she's supposed to just move across my belly, she seems to think it will be fine by the time I'm ready to give birth, so that's good. I'm sure pickle will have moved in to the right position, unless the little monkey is comfy! Bean seems to have been in this position for over 3 weeks now, so she must like it! Its like they have their own personality already! :baby:

Don't worry about getting bigger hun, I really do feel huge and keep being told I'm going to have a big baby and that I look massive despite having 5 weeks to go! The midwife just said ignore these people! As long as what she measures is about right, then no one can say how big the baby is going to be as everyone carries differently. Just revel in being big cos of the baby and I'm sure you'll lose it afterwards! :munch:

I don't think I feel kicks so much anymore, more like squirms and punches! yesterday she just didn't keep still! it was like she wasn't comfy and was moving around til she was settled which meant I was really uncomfortable most of the day! Its been better today though thank goodness! 

I went swimming the other day too, it was really nice to feel light in the water! Even if my costume looks like it could fit 2 people not just one! lol! 

We got our moses basket from Argos, only because Bean's going to be in a baby sleeping bag anyway, so we weren't too bothered about the design, (although its a Winnie the pooh one and quite cute!) and they were on special offer, but I got the stand from babiesrus. 

Have a good leaving do hun, I've got mine next wednesday too! As for my appraisal, under the section what are your aims for this coming year, my boss just put to give birth! lol! :dohh:

Have a good last few days and let me know how it goes on Friday! :hugs:
xx

:hug:


----------



## hopeandfaith

hey you:flower:

thought i would write a quick note on here as who knows when we will have to time next lol 

i woke up this morning, not only greatful for it being friday, as i find time at home on my own is getting to me a bit and i live for the weekends when hubbyh is about! but also the date and how quick time has flown by!!!

i think for once i am lost for words and still trying to get my head around things, dont think i ever will till pickle is finally here at home with us 

how are you doing hun not long now hun, i just hope i dont get induced as it slows things down, but i guess whatever is for the best.

i look around the house and i think wow we finally have everything all we need now is the bundles of joy:baby::baby:

i hope you are okay hunny, and i guess it would probably be an apt to just say a big thank you for being my support, shoulder to lean and basically someone to share this journey with, a friend i know you will be for a very very long time:happydance:

lots a love 'sweets' speak to you soon xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jessica0901

Aw Hun I never saw this! And now our little bundles are finally here! This has probably been the strangest way to meet a friend but I think we'll always be close even though we're far away lol! The support will always be there and I hope we do stay friends and can't wait for our little ones to meet! Big hugs hun and I'll speak to you soon! xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hiya Jessica and Hopeandfaith - Well I have spent hours reading this thread and all your stories. Thank you for all the brilliant information. I am about to see my FS on 14th October and I have no idea what he is going to put me on. I am ovulating on my own and have been since I came off the pill in January this year but nothing has happened since then and we have been TTC all this time. 

Jessica - I love your story about how you became pregnant when you were on a break from Clomid. How cool is that!

Hopeandfaith - And your little miracle is from IUI!! So brilliant. 

What I love about you both is how you both kept at it and went through all you did. I know a lot more about clomid now I have read your little messages between each other. What's even more lovely is how you both ended up friends and preggars at virtually the same time. I think it's lovely. And I just wanted to tell you this.:thumbup:


----------

